# Just in - the Prospex GMT Kinetic Tuna Air Diver 200m



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Its the long waited Seiko GMT Kinetic Tuna Air Diver. Yes, i was hunting for it the whole week as soon as i heard news that it was released. But it was sold out everywhere ! Found one piece yesterday and grab it without hesitation. I am glad i found the bracelet model. (i am a bracelet guy !). Now for some small review.



The Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Diver's 200m watches is available in three versions. The SUN019 in steel bracelet, then there are the SUN021 and SUN023, both of which are on a new version of softer rubber strap with black PVD steel strap keeper. The SUN021 has a Black PVD coated steel case with a black PVD coated bezel.
They are nick named as the GMT Kinetic Tuna probably due to the shroud shape and its GMT Kinetic movement.

Mine comes in a black Seiko outer box with a inner Seiko Piano wooden box. Of course the manual and guarantee card too.





The watch is well finished with brushed surface on the shroud area and bezel. The steel shroud is screwed to a inner polished case, giving the watch an overall diameter of 47.5 mm and it wear BIG !. It seems removing the 3 x securing screw on the shroud will remove the inner case from the bottom (with bracelet removed). The GMT Kinetic Tuna is rated at 200m, and surprisingly has a sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating.

The bezel is uni-directional and tight. The dial is easy to read and i like especially the raise indice. The hands are big, board and thick. Nice for a diver. Crown located at 3pm and is screw down. There is also a power reserve button at 2pm with screw down, lock function.

It has a Kinetic 5M85 movement, which has a GMT hand and date. Seiko Kinetic is powered by an oscillating weight (Rotor) that generates a electrical charge to its internal storage battery, which then powers the movement that keeps the time. Depending on charging level, a full charge the watch will run for about six months, with the second hand indicating the remaining power reserve when the button at two o'clock is pushed. The power reserve button has a screwed down function, locking the push button.
The lug are incorporated into the shroud and is 24mm width. Solid lug on the bracelet with flip-out diver's extension. Clasps are very solid and well made, no rough pointy edge.

OK enough writting, time for some photos.
(see my blog for more photos)










Compulsory lume shot



Hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

First one on the forum....Huge congrats :-! Enjoy that Bad Boy....it's very cool IMO!!!

I can't wait to see one in the flesh. Hopefully my AD will have then in stock soon.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Tsubame (Sep 7, 2013)

The new prospex collection has been released in Singapore last week.

Heres mine saying hi


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice, seems to sold out everywhere in singapore.
Got the Sun023 instead. Was intending to get the Sun019, bracelet. But seeing them in the flesh, the Sun023 appeals to me more.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

I am not a kinetic guy but these may change my mind. The case looks great.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

I saw comment that hands could be longer? What do you think ... I like the orange color combo though Kinetic will never in my collection.

Here in HK as well


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Lookin' good guys! Clasp looks really nice actually. I've got a SUN021 coming in sooner or later....Shouldn't be too long now


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

xzqt said:


> Its the long waited Seiko GMT Kinetic Tuna Air Diver. Yes, i was hunting for it the whole week as soon as i heard news that it was released. But it was sold out everywhere ! Found one piece yesterday and grab it without hesitation. I am glad i found the bracelet model. (i am a bracelet guy !). Now for some small review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow|>|>|>:-!:-!
first of all wear it in good health the watch looks totally awesome really looks good and the fact that it has Sappire sound like one more reason to get it i wantetd to ask the price but i saw it on the pics are you serious 868us????????
I thought it would about the 600us????? or was i just dreaming??
never the less enjoy your watch!! anybody knows if it is alreadt available online???


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

mullaissak said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow|>|>|>:-!:-!
> first of all wear it in good health the watch looks totally awesome really looks good and the fact that it has Sappire sound like one more reason to get it i wantetd to ask the price but i saw it on the pics are you serious 868us????????
> I thought it would about the 600us????? or was i just dreaming??
> never the less enjoy your watch!! anybody knows if it is alreadt available online???


It's SGD


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice watch and they upgraded the box??


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

Good evening. Can you guys pm where you find these in SIN? I was at the Bencoolen yesterday (3D, Wins) and these were nowhere to be seen? 😢


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Real pity its kinetic, also very disappointing the crown is at the 3 oclock mark, at this point those are deal breakers for me, id rather put the few hundred more up for a tuna, but they might grow on me.

But nice looking watch OP, wear it in good health


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mullaissak said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow|>|>|>:-!:-!
> first of all wear it in good health the watch looks totally awesome really looks good and the fact that it has Sappire sound like one more reason to get it i wantetd to ask the price but i saw it on the pics are you serious 868us????????
> I thought it would about the 600us????? or was i just dreaming??
> never the less enjoy your watch!! anybody knows if it is alreadt available online???


If google is right/exchange rate current, 868sgd is a few bucks shy of 700US. puts it a bit up and out of my meager price range, but definitely not totally out of the question if some saving/planning were to be done.

Never had a kinetic, nor a GMT, but I love pretty much everything else about it. The dial and hands, boom. so bold. The crown being at 3 is a bit strange, but not a deal breaker... just looks like an all around sweet adventurer's-type watch.


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations, its an awesome looking watch! Like the new clasp, dial and hands are awesome. Wish those hands, especially the second hand where a bit longer. Over all a very cool piece! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

jtfoo said:


> It's SGD


so like that 695usd it makes more sense good and sweet price puhhhhhhhh:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

jtfoo said:


> Nice, seems to sold out everywhere in singapore.
> Got the Sun023 instead. Was intending to get the Sun019, bracelet. But seeing them in the flesh, the Sun023 appeals to me more.
> 
> View attachment 1578579


look very sweet i like the colour combo but why not take it in with the ss bracelet? 
i think looks better but thats me,xqzt and you wear it in good health and enjoy the watch


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

hnggg jonesing for a SUN023 so bad. will they really be that hard to find/sold out in a few months time you think?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Guys, couple of hours on the GMT Kinetic Tuna.

There is 3 items i noticed.


1) the dial 3D indice seems to be incooperate in the chapter ring ; not the dial ! the dial seems to only have prints.
i'll report back tomorrow once i have access to a better macro lens.


2) similar to the MM300, the crystal is much lower than the bezel ring.... 
Probably to protect the sapphire glass.

3) the bezel insert is thick ! (Not the bezel ring). It seems removeable and replaceable.


Cant takes my eyes off it !

More to be added....


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Nice watch and they upgraded the box??


i am not sure ..... Believed it should comes with the usual Yellow Prospex box..... But mine comes with this and its different. I like it too.

Anyhow, box not important to me. It's the contend.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the report. I like it. How are those gaps/windows on the side of the case? Do they look odd?


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

mullaissak said:


> so like that 695usd it makes more sense good and sweet price puhhhhhhhh:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


And that's the rrp from the local agent. You can around 20% off the rrp from the shops.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Thanks for the report. I like it. How are those gaps/windows on the side of the case? Do they look odd?


its not odd.
whats the word...... Skeletonize ? Mayb wrong spelling .


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats...

I love the looks of this one, but fear its just too big. Any comparison shots with other Seiko watches would be awesome!


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

can i confirm the lug width for this watch? is it 24mm?


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice watch. Thanks for your thoughts and the pictures. Like the technology or not, it's more evidence that the reports of Kinetic's death have been exaggerated.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice watch. I'd abandon my "no Kinetics" rule for one of those. Congrats.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Congratulations on the new watch. It's a good looking one. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

tis a silly rule sticky. I don't get all the hate kinetics get...


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> tis a silly rule sticky. I don't get all the hate kinetics get...


Its an understandable rule if you have had a bad experience like I did. But they seem to have improved the technology since my old SKJ003 and this might be the watch to restore my faith in Kinetics.


----------



## Seagull S6 (Aug 30, 2012)

It looks awesome, congrats! I'm getting worried now that it really will be to big for me though. Perhaps it will be more manageable on a strap.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Seagull S6 said:


> It looks awesome, congrats! I'm getting worried now that it really will be to big for me though. Perhaps it will be more manageable on a strap.


my concern too...


----------



## Seagull S6 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tsubame said:


> The new prospex collection has been released in Singapore last week.
> 
> Heres mine saying hi


You mind me asking what your wrist size is?


----------



## Dragonutity (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks amazing!!! I want one!!!! Hmm might have to get rid of some less worthy pieces...


----------



## Tsubame (Sep 7, 2013)

Seagull S6 said:


> You mind me asking what your wrist size is?


6.5 inches. Or slightly less.

Comparison with SKX007 and Tuna:


















It is a huge watch, no denying it. I used to think that the SBBN015/17/23 was big, until this one came along.

Having said that, it is still very wearable and has great wrist presence. The kinetic calibre is a large one to begin with, hence the size of the case. The only gripe is that the strap was too long, and cannot be boiled to shape. So I cut off the end.

Interesting to note that the lugs are integrated with the shroud. The shroud itself is held with tuna style hex screws. A great opportunity for modding, if someone can come up with replacement shrouds.


----------



## Seagull S6 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tsubame said:


> 6.5 inches. Or slightly less.
> 
> Comparison with SKX007 and Tuna:
> 
> ...


Thanks! My left wrist is 6.3 inches so it might be doable for me. I'll just have to try it when it arrives.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

hm. would love to see more of them on NATOs or similar. I hate the seiko rubber one and would only really wear it if actually diving or swimming hard


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks tsubame, that pic gives a lot of perspective. The side by side looks doable, but that photo with the tuna on top makes the kinetic look GIGANTIC.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats! Looks really good.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like a Tuna and a Sawtooth had a baby and this is what came out. IMHO it looks awesome. I like the edge of the bezel. Reminds me of shark teeth. 

The only deal breaker for me is that it's only WR 200m. If I'm paying close to $700 USD, I expect 300m or more. My 2¢. 

Wear it well my friend!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I was wrong. The 3D indice is not on the chapter ring.
Marco shot below :


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

erasershavings said:


> can i confirm the lug width for this watch? is it 24mm?


Yes, 24mm


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

This should start coming up on the grey market soon for under $500, thats a price i might think about getting one for regardless of the kinetic and crown at 3 position.
They do look pretty nice and finally Seiko have made a decent sized divers for under 1k.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

As per your wish...... 24mm lug.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

1st time to handle a 24mm Fat Springbar.

Here is a compare to 20, 22 and 24mm.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I happen to check against some of my custom 24mm x 2.2mm x (1.2mm pin) springbar, perfect fit !
Check my blog for more pic.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Excellent stuff! Love this kinetic though the size may really be pushing it for me.

Look forward to more comparison pics with the Sawtooth, BFK etc when more members get this model.

Tony


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

P415B said:


> Looks like a Tuna and a Sawtooth had a baby and this is what came out. IMHO it looks awesome. I like the edge of the bezel. Reminds me of shark teeth.
> 
> The only deal breaker for me is that it's only WR 200m. If I'm paying close to $700 USD, I expect 300m or more. My 2¢.
> 
> Wear it well my friend!


u dive deep bro? :-d


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Nowt wrong with modern Kinetic,tough & accurate.

Looks like it might be a bit big & possibly frighten my Armida A1.

Not sure.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

I love this one....Congrats xzqt|>|>|>....I like your combo a lot, b/w with steel never goes wrong specially after the novelty effect wears off but I´m thinking the dlc/orange will be a bit more manageable for my 6,5inch wrist.:roll:
Congrats once again and if you have more wrist shots feel free to post;-)...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Love the sun019 it's my must have, where do we foreigners buy in Singapore? Which stores can you give us some names.

Longstride.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Did someone ask for a comparison shot.


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

Finally got mine on a metal bracelet today in Singapore. Thanks to the kind a Forum users that pointed me in the right direction (Bras Basah Complex #1-37, Kwang Guan Watch & Pen), tel 6338 7744. Mine today was the last one. 

First impressions not great. Case and bracelet quality miles away from SBBN015 Tuna (fire suit on). I'm aware that the Tuna is a floor above this one in Seiko's pyramid, but to be frank, the price difference is not big , around 200 USD if you buy the Tuna in Japan (price corresponds to last Saturday in Tokyo) vs. what I paid today for the Kinetic. And the difference in perceived quality is very substantial, especially the polishing of the shroud, look and feel of the crown , etc. If one is stepping up from a Monster, it might work. Stepping down from a Tuna....... Tough. Being a new model, it's true it's difficult to extract the best price, so my point today might be less of a point tomorrow when you can get a bigger discount. 

Bracelet in a polished and matte combination I don't greatly enjoy. Clasp feels cheap, a notch above the Sumo, but miles away from the Tuna.

I'll try to come to terms with it over the summer holiday, or else will flip it. Sorry to crash the party. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess.


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

drainaps said:


> Finally got mine on a metal bracelet today in Singapore. Thanks to the kind a Forum users that pointed me in the right direction (Bras Basah Complex #1-37, Kwang Guan Watch & Pen), tel 6338 7744. Mine today was the last one.
> 
> First impressions not great. Case and bracelet quality miles away from SBBN015 Tuna (fire suit on). I'm aware that the Tuna is a floor above this one in Seiko's pyramid, but to be frank, the price difference is not big , around 200 USD if you buy the Tuna in Japan (price corresponds to last Saturday in Tokyo) vs. what I paid today for the Kinetic. And the difference in perceived quality is very substantial, especially the polishing of the shroud, look and feel of the crown , etc. If one is stepping up from a Monster, it might work. Stepping down from a Tuna....... Tough. Being a new model, it's true it's difficult to extract the best price, so my point today might be less of a point tomorrow when you can get a bigger discount.
> 
> ...


Your criticisms are invalid without pictures! I jest, but can you post some comparison pictures with the tuna? Hope things work out.


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

Eielson said:


> Your criticisms are invalid without pictures! I jest, but can you post some comparison pictures with the tuna? Hope things work out.


Pics on the metal polishing / finishing differences will will be tough, as it will be down to macro photography and lighting, which I'm not good at. I'm not sure I can provide pics about the rest, but being a reasonably experienced "Original Tuna" owner, you'll have to take my word for it, for whatever that's worth. I'm just trying to alert other "over-eager" potential Customers (I was one until a few hours ago) that this might not be the bullet silver it seemed from pics. As said before, if you're stepping-up, it might work. If you're stepping down, tough. Sorry not to be able to provide further evidence through a Consumer Reports article, I was more into reporting the "User Experience" from a Brand aficionado POV.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

drainaps said:


> Finally got mine on a metal bracelet today in Singapore. Thanks to the kind a Forum users that pointed me in the right direction (Bras Basah Complex #1-37, Kwang Guan Watch & Pen), tel 6338 7744. Mine today was the last one. First impressions not great. Case and bracelet quality miles away from SBBN015 Tuna (fire suit on). I'm aware that the Tuna is a floor above this one in Seiko's pyramid, but to be frank, the price difference is not big , around 200 USD if you buy the Tuna in Japan (price corresponds to last Saturday in Tokyo) vs. what I paid today for the Kinetic. And the difference in perceived quality is very substantial, especially the polishing of the shroud, look and feel of the crown , etc. If one is stepping up from a Monster, it might work. Stepping down from a Tuna....... Tough. Being a new model, it's true it's difficult to extract the best price, so my point today might be less of a point tomorrow when you can get a bigger discount. Bracelet in a polished and matte combination I don't greatly enjoy. Clasp feels cheap, a notch above the Sumo, but miles away from the Tuna.I'll try to come to terms with it over the summer holiday, or else will flip it. Sorry to crash the party. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess.


Agree on the crown, it was the first thing i noticed, the shape of it really lets the watch down, it just looks cheap, as does the 3 position of it, and going off the BFK which is a modern improved kinetic its just a poor way to run a watch imo, no where close to say the solar eco-drive citizen has, and the kinetic is so loud with its whirling, it just feels like somethings loose in the watch, not to mention it takes some serious effort to get it to full charge, just a hassle.Wish they would have made these quartz like the quartz tunas or sawtooth, they could have made this into a great watch but theyve fallen well short by the looks of it imo.


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

Could not agree more. Good idea, poor execution. I'd be definitely ready to pay more to have something comparable in quality to the SBBN015 Tuna, but i might not be representative of the average Seiko Kinetic Consumer base. I guess they're coming from an opposite direction, in that they can maximize sales volumes by going at around the Sumo / Sumo+ price point. Sad.



Cobia said:


> Agree on the crown, it was the first thing i noticed, the shape of it really lets the watch down, it just looks cheap, as does the 3 position of it, and going of the BFK which is a modern improved kinetic its just a poor way to run a watch imo, no where close to say the solar eco-drive citizen has, and the kinetic is so loud with its whirling, it just feels like somethings loose in the watch, not to mention it takes some serious effort to get it to full charge, just a hassle.Wish they would have made these quartz like the quartz tunas or sawtooth, they could have made this into a great watch but theyve fallen well short by the looks of it imo.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

drainaps said:


> As said before, if you're stepping-up, it might work. If you're stepping down, tough.


Any chance you could compare the Kinetic to the lower level Sumo and the upper level Tuna to get a more well rounded view?

I don't care for the polished bits on a rugged watch either, but thats Seiko: Monster, Sawtooth are just 2 that come to mind.

Also, you're paying a premium as one of the first models to be purchased. The price will likely settle down a bit so it's difficult to believe that the Tuna will forever be only $200 more.

EDIT: Didnt notice the crown at first....you're right, it sure does look silly. Guess they were trying to minimize the dimensions.


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

Let me try and put together a quick answer here 

i) I did mention in an earlier post that the current (small) price difference between the SUN 019 and the Tuna is not sustainable. Again, I'm comparing to a SBBN015 Tuna purchased in Japan, not from middlemen outside of Japan, and it's true that the JPY is trading very low these days. The SUN 019 is a new watch in scarce supply, and getting a price on one of those is a challenge until tyey are more readily available.

ii) Being myself a desk diver, I care quite a bit about the looks of a diver watch, and most of them being massive chunks of metal, the metal polishing / finishing ranks high in my perception of the watch, so I'm on a different value equation on that one, compared to your needs. No issue at all.

iii) The SBBN015 Tuna is superior in every aspect I can think of: Case and polishing, Crown and crown feeling, bracelet feeling and polishing, clasp (titanium and steel, same as the MM300), hands (not the same but similar to the MM300) and bezel feel. Not to mention (can be discussed) the convenience of a high quality quartz movement vs. the well known inconvenients of the Kinetic movements, especially if you have quite some watches in rotation, as is my case. IMHO, it offers, at the Japan local price, a superior value proposition to the SUN 019.

iv) The Sumo holds pretty well as well. Let's say case on par with the SUN 019 (they're very different, so difficult to argue), crown on par, bracelet and clasp below the SUN 019, bezel above (readability and feel), hands on par and an entry-level (fire suit on again) mechanical movement that could be somewhat below the Kinetic (a lot can be argued here). For the price, it also offers a superior value proposition to the SUN 019 at the prices it trades today.

Hope this helps.



spuds288 said:


> Any chance you could compare the Kinetic to the lower level Sumo and the upper level Tuna to get a more well rounded view?
> 
> I don't care for the polished bits on a rugged watch either, but thats Seiko: Monster, Sawtooth are just 2 that come to mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

should have sprung for the SUN023 sillies!



Cobia said:


> Wish they would have made these quartz like the quartz tunas or sawtooth, they could have made this into a great watch but theyve fallen well short by the looks of it imo.


pretty sure you can just pop a real full battery into the watch instead of the rechargeable cell and it will work like a proper quartz for some years before replacing the battery again... but yea at this price point it should really be a direct drive kinetic


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

drainaps said:


> Let me try and put together a quick answer here
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks much, that does help greatly.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Good that the Pro and Cons are pointed out.
Thats what forum discussion are for.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

xzqt said:


> Did someone ask for a comparison shot.


Oh boy its a big one face on that's for sure, thanks for that photo. Still it looks superb. I'm going to push my luck here does anyone wish to measure the weight of this Seiko? I am betting it is heavier than the Tuna and even the BFK.

Tony


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

I like big (ish) divers, do any new GMT Tuna owners have a Ecozilla or Saturation Diver for comparison shots please?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

love this shot of the 023










Still waiting to see some on natos for more comfort and less bulkiness.

At 47.5mm diameter its quite large but that being said I was quite used to wearing my big citizen perpetual chrono that I measured at 48mm for a while as my only watch.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

xzqt said:


> Did someone ask for a comparison shot.


That's the first Face on shot I've seen of the watch and it looks more Tuna-ish in this photo than in all of the press kit photos seen previously, I do like the watch, but really want to have one 'in hand' to judge for myself, I'm cool with the Kinetic movement although a (as has been said) 4 o'clock crown would be more desireable IMO.


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

drainaps said:


> Let me try and put together a quick answer here
> 
> i) I did mention in an earlier post that the current (small) price difference between the SUN 019 and the Tuna is not sustainable. Again, I'm comparing to a SBBN015 Tuna purchased in Japan, not from middlemen outside of Japan, and it's true that the JPY is trading very low these days. The SUN 019 is a new watch in scarce supply, and getting a price on one of those is a challenge until tyey are more readily available.
> 
> ...


I was also let down in the looks of the polish machined finish of the sun019. Looks way off from the photo they presented for the Baselworld show. I was actually at same Kwang Guan looking at the at it in the flesh when I decided not to get it. Felt bad that they was nice enough actually reserved that piece for me, and I decided not to go thru the deal, even though they tried very hard to lower the price. Besides I already had the sun023 from the week before, which appeals to me more.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I haven't understood what all the fuss has been about myself. Looks like a slightly beefed up Sawtooth to me. You list a sawtooth in the sales forum and people don't want to give $200 for it but they're drooling over this one at $600? I'd much rather have 3 Sawtooths than 1 of these.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Are we officially calling this the Kinetic Tuna now? What about the other color versions??

2. I think we're missing the point here that the true reason/appeal of these is the black one with orange and blue highlights - SUN023. This is the model that has some nice design and taste/uniqueness to it. The 019 is nice and all, but like many have said is quite similar to Sawtooth, tuna...etc.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> 1. Are we officially calling this the Kinetic Tuna now? What about the other color versions??
> 
> 2. I think we're missing the point here that the true reason/appeal of these is the black one with orange and blue highlights - SUN023. This is the model that has some nice design and taste/uniqueness to it. The 019 is nice and all, but like many have said is quite similar to Sawtooth, tuna...etc.


Ohh YES ! I like the SUN023 too !


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Congratulations Chuen on that beautiful Prospex Kinetic! Once these arrive in the U.S., I'll join the club. SUN 019 for me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking forward to more GMT Kinetic TUna member.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Still wearing the GMT Kinetic Tuna today.
More i look at it the more i like it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> should have sprung for the SUN023 sillies!
> 
> pretty sure you can just pop a real full battery into the watch instead of the rechargeable cell and it will work like a proper quartz for some years before replacing the battery again... but yea at this price point it should really be a direct drive kinetic


Really? thats interesting, i never knew this before, can this be done with all kinetics? will it damage the watch?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, it can be done. 
Just remember to remove the rotor for safe keeping.


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Just fitted in a cheap nato from ebay.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

jtfoo said:


> Just fitted in a cheap nato from ebay.


That goes better than I thought it would actually.

Tony


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

It's mostly out of stock here now. Shops that still carry stock are trying to sell them at close to full retail..Which is very close to Tuna territory..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

A wrist shot with the nato,


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks good !


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

hot hot hot! more nato wrist shots would be lovely!


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

The SUN019 and SUN021 just showed up on thebay out of Europe at over $700 U.S. Its getting closer!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I see why people tend to compare the SUN019 to the Tuna. It's actually a compliment for a watch that's roughly 300-400 USD cheaper to be compared to such an iconic Seiko model. I just received mine and on it's own I have to say this is by far one of the best value watches I've ever owned. The dial is simply stunning with raised indices that give a 3D effect, the lume (which has a cream tint) is radioactive (as one would expect from Seiko). The machining which has been earlier mentioned is so nice it reminds me of an Omega Mark II (finish and case shape wise). You have to see it in the flesh to appreciate it.

I was actually contemplating on a Tuna (a must have from long ago) but when I was searching for a great grab and go diver's watch I was also looking for a GMT function. The likes of Doxa 750 GMT and Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 GMT were on my list as well. But being a Seikoholic I went for the SUN019. I'm really quite satisfied, it has so much wrist presence and that dial is so classic Seiko diver yet contemporary in a way. Did I mention it has a GMT function? LOL. Something that's really quite useful for me when going on business trips and also a feature that just adds more value to an already nice package.

Here are a few Q&D pics I took when I got it last week...





































Sorry for the dust/finger prints. The crown is actually much bigger than how it appears on photos. There is a black stripe that goes two thirds of the width of the crown, and the rest of the crown hides conveniently under the shroud. It looks thin, but it's actually about 5mm wide (including the dome top). The Kinetic button at 2 also has a screw lock to prevent you from accidentally pressing it while wearing. Case width is 47mm, height 15mm and lug width 24mm.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

The more I see it the more I like it! Only problem is its a lil bit too big. Really wish they would have offered slightly smaller version


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

C4L18R3 said:


> I see why people tend to compare the SUN019 to the Tuna. It's actually a compliment for a watch that's roughly 300-400 USD cheaper to be compared to such an iconic Seiko model. I just received mine and on it's own I have to say this is by far one of the best value watches I've ever owned. The dial is simply stunning with raised indices that give a 3D effect, the lume (which has a cream tint) is radioactive (as one would expect from Seiko). The machining which has been earlier mentioned is so nice it reminds me of an Omega Mark II (finish and case shape wise). You have to see it in the flesh to appreciate it.


I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder, that's the great thing about forums. At least when some of us compare to the Tuna it's rather to say that for just a bit more money ( roughly 200 usd in the part of the world where I live) you get a lot more watch, less the GMT function.

Especially in everything to do with metal machining and polishing, IMHO the Tuna is miles ahead of the Kinetic Tuna. The Kinetic being a huge and heavy watch, its bracelet and clasp are a hugely substantial step down from the SBBN015 Tuna.

Once again, thanks for your review, your pictures and your point of view.


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Am I the only one who does NOT see the tuna can resemblance in these?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

They are big, but aren't Tuna big too ?


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

Eielson said:


> Am I the only one who does NOT see the tuna can resemblance in these?


This GMT watch reminds me more of the sawtooth, but a lot of people also compared that with the tuna. For some, all it takes is a shrouded bezel to be considered part of the tuna family


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

cwik said:


> This GMT watch reminds me more of the sawtooth, but a lot of people also compared that with the tuna. For some, all it takes is a shrouded bezel to be considered part of the tuna family


I can totally see the Sawtooth resemblance. A shrouded diver does not a tuna can make, hehe. Like Yoda I did speak.

People using translation software are gonna be scratching their heads.


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

xzqt said:


> They are big, but aren't Tuna big too ?


They're both big watches but they appear to wear smaller than their dimensions suggest, and they do it in different ways. In my opinion, what makes a watch "too big" is when you're wearing the watch and the lugs go beyond (or overhang) your wrist when you're look head-on at the dial.

The tuna wears smaller because it effectivley has no lugs. So while the dial is quite large, the lug-to-lug measurement is rather tiny for a watch of its size. This GMT diver appears to wear smaller by having lugs that curve around the wrist (like the sumo). So while the lugs may actually go over the wrist on smaller wrists, at least they curve around and contour rather than being a flat slab across the wrist.


----------



## JP Chestnut (Apr 12, 2011)

xzqt said:


> They are big, but aren't Tuna big too ?


The standard Tuna is fairly big but almost perfectly round with very slim and short lugs. This one is a similar diameter but oblong, making for a bigger watch. It's lugs are longer and far more massive since they're a part of the shroud. It's also thicker. A Tuna can fit on a small wrist due to the short lug to lug, but this thing... I've seen more than a few "wearing Dad's watch" pictures posted.


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

I need one of these! Any idea of when they will be available in the US?


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

drainaps said:


> I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder, that's the great thing about forums. At least when some of us compare to the Tuna it's rather to say that for just a bit more money ( roughly 200 usd in the part of the world where I live) you get a lot more watch, less the GMT function.
> 
> Especially in everything to do with metal machining and polishing, IMHO the Tuna is miles ahead of the Kinetic Tuna. The Kinetic being a huge and heavy watch, its bracelet and clasp are a hugely substantial step down from the SBBN015 Tuna.
> 
> Once again, thanks for your review, your pictures and your point of view.


Thanks! Yes I agree beauty is subjective. To be honest, I really don't think this model competes with the Tuna. To put this in perspective, in Hong Kong I bought the SUN019 from the Seiko AD in TST at the price of US$580 while the price of the Tuna at Chino Watches today is US$963 - that's a US$383 price difference! Its enough to buy you another watch at Chino like a SARB033 or 35!

So I really don't expect it to be as 'good' as a Tuna in terms of finish but even then, I chose it over getting a Tuna (or equivalent Doxa or Aquadive) because to me, it's the better looking watch equipped with the GMT feature I needed at a very attractive price.


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

C4L18R3 said:


> Thanks! Yes I agree beauty is subjective. To be honest, I really don't think this model competes with the Tuna. To put this in perspective, in Hong Kong I bought the SUN019 from the Seiko AD in TST at the price of US$580 while the price of the Tuna at Chino Watches today is US$963 - that's a US$383 price difference! Its enough to buy you another watch at Chino like a SARB033 or 35!
> 
> So I really don't expect it to be as 'good' as a Tuna in terms of finish but even then, I chose it over getting a Tuna (or equivalent Doxa or Aquadive) because to me, it's the better looking watch equipped with the GMT feature I needed at a very attractive price.


The big issue for me is that if you buy the SBBN015 Tuna in the right place in Japan, not through middlemen, then the difference is half what you state, around 150 -200 USD, and that takes a lot of excitement away from the Kinetic Tuna IMHO. I have both watches so I can make instant (maybe fair??) comparisons.

Just to clarify I totally respect what Chino and others do and they're great to deal with if you cannot buy your watch on the ground in Japan.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

So what does a 015 sell for in Japan. What price difference do us Yankees see?


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought a SBBN015 Tuna for a friend in Japan mid July and I bought the Kinetic Tuna in Singapore end of July. The SBBN015 Tuna cost the equivalent of 780 USD and the Kinetic Tuna around 590 USD.

I'm aware that there's little to negotiate on the Kinetic as supply is scarce and that the price difference will increase as supply increases, so my statement might have a time validity. The Kinetic for what it offers should be a 400-450 USD watch.



mario24601 said:


> So what does a 015 sell for in Japan. What price difference do us Yankees see?


----------



## freeflap (Feb 24, 2013)

Can any owners comment on the strength of the lume? It appears to have raised hour markers which look like they are filled with lume. If that is true theses should have no equal in the lume world.


----------



## freeflap (Feb 24, 2013)

Also, is the lume typical Seiko green or blue? I've seen only two lume shots in the forums. One was clearly green the other was blue.


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

Lume is very good, on par with the Tuna. Stays through the night at good intensity. I'd say above the Sumo. Green Lume.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

freeflap said:


> Can any owners comment on the strength of the lume? It appears to have raised hour markers which look like they are filled with lume. If that is true theses should have no equal in the lume world.


the compulsory lume shot was shown on page 1 :


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

now more photos of them on natos please!


----------



## Tsubame (Sep 7, 2013)

The lume on my kinetic tuna is actually stronger than the 300m Tuna. Lasts longer as well.

The larger dial makes it all the more beautiful.

Its a watch that grows on you.


----------



## freeflap (Feb 24, 2013)

interesting. would like to know how the lume on this compares to the new lumtec 3d lume. in a similar fashion, they have gone to a very thick application of lume paint. older lum-tec had 8 layers. the new combat and cobalt 3d line have 32 layers? 

I have a lum-tec v7 which is very comparable to my mm300 and seiko monsters lume. I also have a lum-tec combat b17 which is NOT as strong. 

my baby tuna SRP-453 has very strong lume, but i like that seiko now has WHITE markers. my MM300 markers are a faded yellow color. makes them look old. does the new kinetic gmt have white markers or are they the older cream color?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

freeflap said:


> interesting. would like to know how the lume on this compares to the new lumtec 3d lume. in a similar fashion, they have gone to a very thick application of lume paint. older lum-tec had 8 layers. the new combat and cobalt 3d line have 32 layers?
> 
> I have a lum-tec v7 which is very comparable to my mm300 and seiko monsters lume. I also have a lum-tec combat b17 which is NOT as strong.
> 
> my baby tuna SRP-453 has very strong lume, but i like that seiko now has WHITE markers. my MM300 markers are a faded yellow color. makes them look old. does the new kinetic gmt have white markers or are they the older cream color?


first post hombre...










though I think someone later wrote they are cream colored...maybe I misread them


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Would someone PLEASE strap an Isofrane on that Bad Boy:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

my Shannon...shop...you just got tooo many Seiko already!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> Would someone PLEASE strap an Isofrane on that Bad Boy:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


I would but Isofrane's are too long for my 6.5in wrist!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Does anybody have any comparison pics with a sumo or a Tuna? cheers and thanks


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

seikomatic said:


> my Shannon...shop...you just got tooo many Seiko already!


:-d

I have to admit....I love me some Seiko divers:-! Plus I've never owned a Kinetic before....maybe this will be my first!!!
But I must see it on an Isofrane before I pull the trigger 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## evalf (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's some more lume shots. The lume indeed apears cream colored in the daylight, but is glows green as you can see.


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Is the base of the hour marked gray plastic, or another material?


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

Difficult to say but mine looks like plastic indeed.



Blade and Flame said:


> Is the base of the hour marked gray plastic, or another material?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

boy are we getting nitpicky!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Well at the end of the day, I think there is plenty of lust/interest in these new Kinetic Tuna's everyone's interest has been piqued, it looks like Asia and the UK/Europe have been blessed first, any update on the availability of these in the US?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

For those in sg
Saw this at tamp mall vincent watch.. no much discount to speak of,


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

tekong said:


> For those in sg
> Saw this at tamp mall vincent watch.. no much discount to speak of,


waaaaaaaaaaant this it is beautiful what is the price over there in SG?????
does anybody knows if it is already avialable in one of the realiable online shops?? if so wich and what is the price??


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

800+


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

SGD. List is 828. Can be had for around 700 SGD.



tekong said:


> 800+


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

nooo. i don't get it, is the supply that limited? is that for good or just for now as they roll out more of them??


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

mcnabbanov said:


> nooo. i don't get it, is the supply that limited? is that for good or just for now as they roll out more of them??


So far it's a seller's paradise. Supply is way limited. Please note we're giving prices in Singapore Dollars. 700 Singapore dollars are the equivalent of 570 usd roughly.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

but the real question is will they produce many more in the coming year or so or is this some kind of experiment that is likely to be discontinued...seems silly given the great hype and demand for these, at least around these parts.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mcnabbanov said:


> but the real question is will they produce many more in the coming year or so or is this some kind of experiment that is likely to be discontinued...seems silly given the great hype and demand for these, at least around these parts.


these like literally dropped a few weeks ago, and are rare so far, and you already are paranoid they are discontinued? =)


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

simply put, yes 

just want a sun023 at a decent price


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

I think if I was in the market for a Kinetic Diver, I would go with a BFK over this one. Looks much better in my opinion but then again, I find the Tuna ugly so I guess it makes sense at least to me. Sure the sapphire would be nice but I've never had a problem with Hardlex so that is a minor consideration for me.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

mcnabbanov said:


> simply put, yes
> 
> just want a sun023 at a decent price


Just go to the Arizona Fine Time website and pre pay for one. It is still cheaper than the retail price being offered in Singapore.

Once these become saturated in the marketplace, I am sure you could get them much cheaper; however, I've been waiting a long time for this and am impatient.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I mean there's no reason to believe it but i think someone else earlier in the thread saying these would eventually be ~500 or so US grey market, so I want to hope it lasts at least a year....


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> I mean there's no reason to believe it but i think someone else earlier in the thread saying these would eventually be ~500 or so US grey market, so I want to hope it lasts at least a year....


where i'm at, the sun019 can be bought for about $515.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

i forgot to ask what is the name of the boy????


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> simply put, yes
> 
> just want a sun023 at a decent price


I wouldn't worry about it. I wrote Seiko USA about when these watches (specifically the SUN023) will be available. I got a bizarre response, IMO, but they said the Prospex watches will be on their website at the end of the month and when I asked where I would be able to buy one in the Philly area, they said Macy's. These clearly aren't going to be some limited edition, special watch that is going to be discontinued in a month. As mentioned above, it's all about the start of production and the time it takes for all of Seiko's retailers from around the world to obtain them.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

ShortOnTime3 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I wrote Seiko USA about when these watches (specifically the SUN023) will be available. I got a bizarre response, IMO, but they said the Prospex watches will be on their website at the end of the month and when I asked where I would be able to buy one in the Philly area, they said Macy's. These clearly aren't going to be some limited edition, special watch that is going to be discontinued in a month. As mentioned above, it's all about the start of production and the time it takes for all of Seiko's retailers from around the world to obtain them.


well thats good to know. I think I'll be in philly mid september to catch an eagles game, might hit up the macy's if they have them yet. Am I correct no sales tax on watches in philly or is that considered luxury and not exempt?


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> well thats good to know. I think I'll be in philly mid september to catch an eagles game, might hit up the macy's if they have them yet. Am I correct no sales tax on watches in philly or is that considered luxury and not exempt?


Unfortunately, there's definitely sales tax. But, if you drove south 15-20 minutes to Delaware, you would be in a state without sales tax. Also, Macy's probably isn't the best place to buy if you want a deal--unless you catch them during some type of sale (although, they can and do exclude watches from their sales, so who knows). At the very least, hopefully you'd be able to try one on.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Super sweet K-Tuna ! looks slightly similar to the Sawtooth on a bracelet.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

+100!! CRAZY LUME!!


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I have one of these coming from Arizona Fine Time in a couple days. I will do a picture comparison with my SD 600 if anyone is interested.


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Thèse divers finally reached Paris this week.

And they looks better for real than on the pics. I don't like at all the 019. The bracelet is cheap, and makes the watch incredibly heavy.

I love the 021/023. Really. The mix steel/black is the best to show the "double" one in one case.

My my favourite is the 023, black case/steel bezel.

At at my wrist soon ?? ;-)


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

^ merci good sir! 023 it is for me too, look good on you.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Like a lot of Seikos, they make some good variations, but for me there's usually 1 bit off of each one that i like that i'd rather see on a new variation. =) Like the two color variations above? They should have the cases swapped! Or the 'plain-jane' silver/black model, would be rad with the orange bezel insert + handset, etc.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

rise said:


> Thèse divers finally reached Paris this week.
> 
> And they looks better for real than on the pics. I don't like at all the 019. The bracelet is cheap, and makes the watch incredibly heavy.
> 
> ...


Oh WOW!!! One of the best photos I've seen. Now I'm really looking for ward to my 021! And yeah, it's looking' great on you. Tres agreable!!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

I think tomorrow is the day I order a SUN023. now just need to get my wrist jacked...


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Domo said:


> Oh WOW!!! One of the best photos I've seen. Now I'm really looking for ward to my 021! And yeah, it's looking' great on you. Tres agreable!!


Thanks Domo. In front of the Paris Seiko Boutique when I was trying these beauties on my wrist (mine is 18,5cm, just to let you know).


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

rise said:


> And they looks better for real than on the pics. I don't like at all the 019. The bracelet is cheap, and makes the watch incredibly heavy.


I can confirm the 019 is the most UNCOMFORTABLE watch I've ever had. It's even made a blister in my wrist. It's incredibly heavy, with a cheap bracelet. When I take it off and wear my SBBN015 Tuna or MM 300 It's night and day. 019 is a failure.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Just ordered one sun023. It's time to look for a new strap...something orange!!!


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

In stock....for $506...SUN023
Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT SUN023



mcnabbanov said:


> simply put, yes
> 
> just want a sun023 at a decent price


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

yup, ordering too. Gotta be a nato I think. Don't have any 24mm ones so will have to invest. We just missed out on a SUN023 on ebay for $450, seller didn't ship to canada though 

Anyone have a coupon code for Arizona fine time by any chance? Would be much appreciated! :-!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

officially joined the club! Won't get a chance to pick it up until mid-september though. Cannot wait. Most expensive watch I've bought to date and gladly a seiko, first Prospex milestone too.

spork is next


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

last thing, can we confirm its 24mm lug width? also can anyone with one explain how the gmt function is set/works? never had a gmt watch before


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Very easy..check this out.
Setting the GMT function on a watch - YouTube

24mm lug width confirmed on post #43 same thread.



mcnabbanov said:


> last thing, can we confirm its 24mm lug width? also can anyone with one explain how the gmt function is set/works? never had a gmt watch before


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

some SUN023porn .... to get us more excited...would love to see some other strap options other than the stock one from people who've already received theirs!


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Definitely 24mm


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> some SUN023porn .... to get us more excited...would love to see some other strap options other than the stock one from people who've already received theirs!


Just ordered this...double stitching orange on black.
Mens Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Orion 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm 26mm 28mm Mm | eBay


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

SundayDuffer said:


> Just ordered this...double stitching orange on black.
> Mens Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Orion 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm 26mm 28mm Mm | eBay


should fit the bill nicely. do post pics when it all arrives!


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

New strap. The original strap left too much overhang.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

noice. still pretty monstrous. Can't tell if a tapered strap would be the way to go to try to reduce the size of it all or if a tapered strap just makes the watch look even bigger by contrast to the strap. 

what a glorious watch either way though :-!


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

I feel the strap should be thicker to match the size.


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

SundayDuffer said:


> In stock....for $506...SUN023
> Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT SUN023


This is mighty tempting. One thing is for sure, this will be my first Seiko--whether I get it now or in a few months. The more I see pics of people wearing it, the more I really like it. I think Seiko did a great job with the aesthetics of the SUN023--and it's fairly affordable as well.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

epically cheesy Novak Djokovic SUN019 commercial :-d


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

So if I wanted to buy one of these today...where would I go (online)? Thanks!

Disregard...found it!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> epically cheesy Novak Djokovic SUN019 commercial :-d


I was expecting much, much worse, LOL.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

drainaps said:


> I can confirm the 019 is the most UNCOMFORTABLE watch I've ever had. It's even made a blister in my wrist. It's incredibly heavy, with a cheap bracelet. When I take it off and wear my SBBN015 Tuna or MM 300 It's night and day. 019 is a failure.


Can someone chime in as to the comfort of the 023? Is it going to be to heavy on top as well?

Great pics in this thread btw.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Mine wont get here til next Monday. Will update.



Worker said:


> Can someone chime in as to the comfort of the 023? Is it going to be to heavy on top as well?
> 
> Great pics in this thread btw.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

SundayDuffer said:


> Mine wont get here til next Monday. Will update.


Thanks SundayDuffer!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Someone please put one on an Isofrane and take good photos.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> Someone please put one on an Isofrane and take good photos.


+1......in fact I want to see the 019 with a black Isofrane and the orange bezel model 023 with an orange Isofrane with a DLC buckle. IMO they will be killer combo's:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

I took a few shots...check them out.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-prospex-kinetic-gmt-sun023-unboxing-pics-1075990.html



CGSshorty said:


> Someone please put one on an Isofrane and take good photos.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

SundayDuffer said:


> I took a few shots...check them out.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-prospex-kinetic-gmt-sun023-unboxing-pics-1075990.html


Nice photos, but did I miss the Isofrane?


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Just got the 019 last week. I was away for the weekend, so didn't get to wear it until today
It is big and heavy, but I disagree about it being the most uncomfortable watch ever. If the bracelet is too loose it will flop around a bit due to its weight, but with the bracelet mildly snug it wears fine. I think the bracelet is nice and the whole watch looks incredible.


----------



## bender (Nov 23, 2007)

Got the SUN023. I think it is the most iconic look for this model.

kgmt001 by ajong711, on Flickr

kgmt002 by ajong711, on Flickr


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

anyone try theirs on a big ol' nato strap yet?? Pics would be great. Even on a 22mm nato you might have lying around


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

You guys know the watch is kinetic, right? Like you're now married to kinetic starving for your every motion because it can't be wound. 

Just joking, this watch looks good enough to break the no-kinetic rule.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

^lol.

definitely agree with the second half of your statement. love my bfk, wear it once a week maybe and it keeps its charge fine. plenty of cheap kinetic charging alternatives too if you're not into working out your wrist swinging muscles or wearing it daily


----------



## bender (Nov 23, 2007)

I have the Kinetic GMT for over a year now and i've been winding them weekly with no problems. here's the strap i'm using with prospex kinetic.

IMG_1979 by ajong711, on Flickr


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

mcnabbanov said:


> ^lol.
> 
> definitely agree with the second half of your statement. love my bfk, wear it once a week maybe and it keeps its charge fine. plenty of cheap kinetic charging alternatives too if you're not into working out your wrist swinging muscles or wearing it daily


It doesn't bother you that most likely your battery is on the low side of fully charged, and the effect on battery life?


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

Wearing periodically should be just fine. With the newer kinetic movement design they charge much faster than earlier kinetic movements and are supposed to be good for up to 6 months on a full charge.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

bender said:


> I have the Kinetic GMT for over a year now and i've been winding them weekly with no problems. here's the strap i'm using with prospex kinetic.
> 
> IMG_1979 by ajong711, on Flickr












had it for a year now? wow. holding up nicely still?


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

romeo-1 said:


> So if I wanted to buy one of these today...where would I go (online)? Thanks!
> 
> Disregard...found it!


The question still begs to be asked, please. ;-)

Where one can buy a 023 online (aside AZ Finetime), please? Looking for all the possible options to try to find the best possible deal. :-!

Thanks in advance!
Regards,
CHRIS


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

bender said:


> I have the Kinetic GMT for over a year now and i've been winding them weekly with no problems. here's the strap i'm using with prospex kinetic.
> 
> IMG_1979 by ajong711, on Flickr


Great Scott!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> The question still begs to be asked, please. ;-)
> 
> Where one can buy a 023 online (aside AZ Finetime), please? Looking for all the possible options to try to find the best possible deal. :-!
> 
> ...


a few on ebay right now. Or you can find them popping up slightly used on our f29 sales subforum here. All for around the same price. Saw one on ebay a couple weeks ago new for $456 I think it was.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

mcnabbanov said:


> had it for a year now? wow. holding up nicely still?


I think what bender meant to say was that he has another non Prospex kinetic GMT that he's owned for a year. Yeah, when I first read that I thought that he had some connections within Seiko to test upcoming models.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

perhaps, i suppose there are these guys...


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> The question still begs to be asked, please. ;-)
> 
> Where one can buy a 023 online (aside AZ Finetime), please? Looking for all the possible options to try to find the best possible deal. :-!
> 
> ...


The typical sources are starting to acquire them:
http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospex...8&qid=1409765091&sr=8-2&keywords=Seiko+SUN023 (bear in mind that this isn't actually sold by amazon themselves)


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm patient enough to wait until I can pick one up closer to $400. Give it a few months.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

CGSshorty said:


> I'm patient enough to wait until I can pick one up closer to $400. Give it a few months.


Brand new. That's exactly the kind of price I was aiming for, too.

But there has to be a lot more vendors offering them up for sale, in order to force those prices down...

So far I'm amazed to see how few vendors are carrying these baby in stock.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> Brand new. That's exactly the kind of price I was aiming for, too.
> 
> But there has to be a lot more vendors offering them up for sale, in order to force those prices down...
> 
> So far I'm amazed to see how few vendors are carrying these baby in stock.


Give it time. It's only a Seiko.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

yea they're just rolling them out here in the US. I truly hope seiko discontinues them by december so that we can be the few and the proud who have them. always tough to predict why/when any particular model might be discontinued...


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

CGSshorty said:


> Give it time. It's only a Seiko.


LOL! :-d

Some vendors are trying to make it more than that, though. ;-)


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

mcnabbanov said:


> always tough to predict why/when any particular model might be discontinued...


Rationally thinking, only when a particular model does not sell at the expected quantities, I'd believe. In this instance, the brand is making sure it won't be a best seller by simply not supplying enough of them.

But the watch has barely hit the market, to be fair to them. I'm positively sure it's just a matter of time until it floods online sellers ads. Only this time is taking too long for them to start popping up at the usual ebay sellers and online webstores that usually carry Seikos in stock.


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

My new leather nato just arrived for my sun023.
Black leather top with orange leather lining and stitches









Side views, thickness is slightly more than 3mm. 

















On my small wrist (~6.25") it's gigantic piece of leather and metal.


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Where is this strap from ? Looks really nice !


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

On isofrane strap. Way better then metal bracelet. The dive extension was eating into my wrist..


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

tekong said:


> On isofrane strap. Way better then metal bracelet. The dive extension was eating into my wrist..


That looks great. Elevates this watch from looks decent to looks really nice for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

tekong said:


> On isofrane strap. Way better then metal bracelet. The dive extension was eating into my wrist..


Very nice....that is a 019 right Tekong?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

tekong said:


> On isofrane strap. Way better then metal bracelet. The dive extension was eating into my wrist..


You have a 023 and a 019 now right? If so what's your verdict? Is one superior to the other?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Both looks differ.


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

rise said:


> Where is this strap from ? Looks really nice !


Ebay item # 221535129324


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Superb !


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Newcomer SUN019P1


----------



## Chi-Town (Apr 6, 2013)

My prospex just came in last night and I am psyched. So much depth on the dial and the GMT function is very helpful. Nice job Seiko.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Thankfully the 019's are finally available here.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

OK just to add a few more looks to the SUN019/023/021 look.








On the bracelet









On a black Zulu.









On Kobold canvas with a Ted Su dive clasp.









On vintage Meva leather.









On Panerai rubber.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think they all work.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Are the indices plastic?


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes they are.



teatimecrumpet said:


> Are the indices plastic?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think they are, although they are hard to define except under high magnification.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got mine yesterday. For the money, it's an impressive piece.


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys - don't want to break any forum rules, but does anyone have an SUN023 or 021 rubber strap that they'd like to sell? I have a SUN019 with the bracelet, but am not a bracelet guy. I also have a SUN023 and I really like the strap, so would like to have another one for the SUN019. Thanks!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-seiko-oem-24mm-rubber-silicone-strap-sun023-sun021-1117746.html


----------



## Chi-Town (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting those. It gives a good idea on strap looks without doing the work! I think I'll try a nato.


----------



## takobo (Oct 17, 2014)

Here is my SUN021 with leather straps. The original straps is comfortable. Now I'm looking for a NATO leather straps, but it's not easy to find a nice 24mm.


----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

Japanese pleasures










Me: "WRUW while drinking?"
Quotron: "If I do it right.... nothing."

Me and my watches on IG: eyy_ron


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

My new SUN019 on a new 24mm black NATO - a winning combo. My bead blasted SUN023 now has a mate.


----------



## zikkizidan (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi fellas ,my latest acquisition.got it for 690 from Sydney store after 30% discount. Wanted the metal one but gf said this looked more appealing,so I went along with her decision.let me know what you guys feel,cheers in advance


----------



## zikkizidan (Oct 21, 2011)

So far I am liking it very much,not as heavy as it looks.the rubber strap is very comfortable but bit too long,think they had scuba suits in mind.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

zikkizidan said:


> So far I am liking it very much,not as heavy as it looks.the rubber strap is very comfortable but bit too long,think they had scuba suits in mind.


Hi mate, what Sydney store did you buy this from, im in sydney city and would like to try one on, if you dont mind me asking what ballpark price did you pay?
cheers


----------



## zikkizidan (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Cobia, I bought it from UN AIME on George St, it's located near event cinemas. The price was 995 for this one and 1100 for metal bracelet one. They have 30%sale on all items. They didn't have the watch but arranged for me in an hour from some other store. Also Myers is selling it but 25%off but only steel version they have. Let me know if you need more info. Cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

zikkizidan said:


> Hi Cobia, I bought it from UN AIME on George St, it's located near event cinemas. The price was 995 for this one and 1100 for metal bracelet one. They have 30%sale on all items. They didn't have the watch but arranged for me in an hour from some other store. Also Myers is selling it but 25%off but only steel version they have. Let me know if you need more info. Cheers


Thanks mate, appreciate your reply, good to see they have hit Australia, very expensive as i would have thought, thats more than double the online cost but it will be lovely to see one in person, i suppose with 30% off that brings it pretty close to the online cost after you adjust the AU dollar, yours looks great on you, perfect size and a real slick model, congrats mate


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate your reply, good to see they have hit Australia, very expensive as i would have thought, thats more than double the online cost but it will be lovely to see one in person, i suppose with 30% off that brings it pretty close to the online cost after you adjust the AU dollar, yours looks great on you, perfect size and a real slick model, congrats mate


FYI They're all over Melbourne Seiko dealers like a rash. Only the SUN019 and SUN023 (Can't seem to find a SUN021 anywhere). I asked Seiko Australia before they were released what the prices would be, and was told the exact same thing as zikkizidan. Also, RRP for the SUN023 in 'Merricuh is USD 649.
It's a great piece. As someone who wears watches with as much wow factor as a piece of cardboard, I'm really loving it. I gotta remember to post some wrists in that thread of mine....Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

The more I wear mine the more I like it. It's top heavy, so it took a couple adjustments to get the bracelet just right, but it fits perfectly and is very comfortable. It certainly has a lot of wrist presence, that's for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zikkizidan (Oct 21, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate your reply, good to see they have hit Australia, very expensive as i would have thought, thats more than double the online cost but it will be lovely to see one in person, i suppose with 30% off that brings it pretty close to the online cost after you adjust the AU dollar, yours looks great on you, perfect size and a real slick model, congrats mate


No worries buddy, online price on eBay /Amazon with exchange rate and postage was saving me $50 at most and a wait of 3 weeks. On eBay Australia it's all 650_700+ from Taiwan /Hk unless you go to ebay USA where mine one is around 500. So I got myself convinced to get it on the shop. The service was excellent in that shop. I paid $100 as deposit, went to watch maize runner, came back and picked it up. I couldn't see the yellow and blue variant anywhere though.


----------



## takobo (Oct 17, 2014)

my SUN021 with zulu leather. I think the SUN021 and SUN023 are for selected region. I can find SUN021 only and SUN019 in Canada, SUN019 and SUN023 only in USA, from AD, not imported.


----------



## BarryW (Mar 6, 2006)

Its hard to say due to parallax error and the thickness of indices, but from some of the pics in this thread, i would say that some others are seeing the same misalignment issues i have seen - as mentioned in my thread here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-kinetic-gmt-prospex-alignment-issues-quality-issue-1127690.html


----------



## zikkizidan (Oct 21, 2011)

day off and I am taking lume shots


----------



## zikkizidan (Oct 21, 2011)

takobo said:


> my SUN021 with zulu leather. I think the SUN021 and SUN023 are for selected region. I can find SUN021 only and SUN019 in Canada, SUN019 and SUN023 only in USA, from AD, not imported.


Nice appearance,I ordered a black NATO today just to see how's overall getup as I am thinking that being large and heavy it might just sag a bit and put tremendous pressure on the strap pins.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

zikkizidan said:


> View attachment 1809810
> day off and I am taking lume shots


My Lume shot says hey.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

CGSshorty said:


> I'm patient enough to wait until I can pick one up closer to $400. Give it a few months.


New one went for $310 on fleabay this morning.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

HapaHapa said:


> New one went for $310 on fleabay this morning.


Which model? I missed that. I've been following the 023 pretty closely on eBay.


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

CGSshorty said:


> Which model? I missed that. I've been following the 023 pretty closely on eBay.


Was the SUN023 (sorry)


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

HapaHapa said:


> Was the SUN023 (sorry)


You snooze you lose. Thanks.


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

CGSshorty said:


> You snooze you lose. Thanks.


Hello again, on eBay there is a SUN023 used buy it now out of New York USA for $369 if you are interested.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

HapaHapa said:


> Hello again, on eBay there is a SUN023 used buy it now out of New York USA for $369 if you are interested.


Thanks I'll check it out. I'm in NY so if I have to pay tax it's not as much of a bargain.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Just an update. 
Got the SUN019 up to FULL charge in 2 days with the Braun Toothbrush charger.
Details in my blog : Charging the Seiko Prospex GMT Kinetic Tuna Air Diver 200m aka SUN019 | seikoparts


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brand new 023 Buy-it-Now on eBay for $418US delivered. Ordered an orange strap for it too. 

Anticipation!!


----------



## bambini (Apr 15, 2012)

How much is it in hk?


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

$440 on Amazon, shipped from Singapore. 
SUN021P1


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

Wow, price is dropping fast. Confirms my first impression that it was priced too high. There are going to be some great deals (in a year or two) on the second hand market. 


Crazy Cajun said:


> $440 on Amazon, shipped from Singapore.
> SUN021P1


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

cool.. can't wait.. I've seen the sun021 on creation for £289 ish.. and elsewhere for 380


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I stopped by Time Zone today and I finally got to see these in person......Killer bang for the buck IMO:-!










I was wearing my SD600m ...... Damn these bad boys are nice!!!! Seiko did a great job on the brushing and DLC finish also I'm really impressed with the quality of the rubber strap!!! Hands down Seiko's best to date:-! Super soft with a cool buckle and the signed DLC "Seiko" keeper....I like it!!!
I really digging the hand set and 3D dial as well.










Even though they're big, they're not as thick as the SD600m...:-d










Over all a very cool diver IMO. Hopefully Santa will stuff one in my stocking this Xmas

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Il Mostro (Dec 25, 2013)

These are very nice looking. I have several Seiko divers, including an SBBN007 Tuna, but would not mind adding one of these babies, Kinetic or not. Question: does the GMT hand index, as a proper GMT does? Or does it turn smoothly like quartz GMT's? *That *would be a deal breaker for me. Also, I assume there is room at the lugs for an Isofrane? The SUN23 would look great on a Zulu with PVD hardware, too.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks for the post and pics SD


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)

My lume shot,proper tool watch i like it very much.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Just an update.

I have bought the SUN021 !
Read it here : Review - Seiko Prospex GMT Kinetic Tuna Air Diver 200m aka SUN021 | seikoparts


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys - FYI, I've decided to sell my SUN023 rubber strap - see the Strap and Bracelet sale forum:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-...sun023-prospex-kinetic-gmt-diver-1239258.html

Decided to keep my SUN019 on the black NATO strap - very comfy. Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## keepwatch (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Does anyone know of anybody doing mod parts for these GMT Kinetic Tunas? If so, could you pass me a link please.
No, I don't need to mod my SUN019, which is winging its way to me as I speak, rather, I love to have choices.


Cheers,
KW


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

keepwatch said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Does anyone know of anybody doing mod parts for these GMT Kinetic Tunas? If so, could you pass me a link please.
> No, I don't need to mod my SUN019, which is winging its way to me as I speak, rather, I love to have choices.
> ...


the hands should be easily replaceable with any other seiko kinetic/quartz watch hands. I've seen people bead blast them. not sure there's much you could do with the bezel or shroud


----------



## keepwatch (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks McN. That is what I thought might be the case.
At the moment, I have this idea that the 019 might look better (to me) with the bezel from the 023, but that might change when I get the watch in my very impatient little hands.


Cheers,
KW


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> I stopped by Time Zone today and I finally got to see these in person......Killer bang for the buck IMO:-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great comparison shots, Shannon. As one of the resident Tuna guys here, how do you think the quality of these kinetics stacks up against the SBBN015/17s ? If you didn't own any Tunas (hahaha) would the Kinetic fill the shrouded Seiko diver void for you? At all?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Spring-Diver said:


> I stopped by Time Zone today and I finally got to see these in person......Killer bang for the buck IMO:-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DLC finish on the 023? I thought it was PVD.


----------



## momiloco (Jun 16, 2012)

Cant wait for my SUN023.. USD397 from Singapore, free postage


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> DLC finish on the 023? I thought it was PVD.


not sure



SectionEht said:


> DLC is a form of PVD coating. PVD (Physical Vapor Deposition) is the process in which DLC (Diamond Like Carbon) is applied. Another way to think about it is PVD is the paintbrush and DLC is the paint. That being said, DLC is harder and wears better that most if not all other types of PVD so if a manufacturer states that their watch is PVD coated it's probably not DLC. I personally prefer the pencil grey color of DLC over the flat black of most PVD. DLC is also somewhat translucent, allowing the character of the base material to show through.


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

FINALLY!!!









I am so pleased with this watch!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Has anyone concluded whether it's pvd or dlc on the 023?


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> Has anyone concluded whether it's pvd or dlc on the 023?


According to A Blog to Watch, it is IP coated, meaning Ion Plating.


----------



## rollee (Jan 26, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> I stopped by Time Zone today and I finally got to see these in person......Killer bang for the buck IMO:-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Shannon,
Both your SD600MM and SUN023 are my only Seiko choices ever, thanks for posting them together on one wrist.
Your switching of rubber band on the SD600 looks snazzy!
Can you share which rubber strap is this?
R


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Why does Seiko keep trundling forward with kinetic? The only "advantage" it has is in how it resembles mechanical automatics. It falls short everywhere else compared with solar. Maybe kinetic has another advantage in not compromising design possibilities on the dial? Not sure that's a design problem though.


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Asked the same question on a different thread but thought I'd try here - Anyone have any further thoughts on these a few months into ownership (specifically the bracelet version)? Torn between this and an SBBN015?


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

gatster said:


> Anyone?


I've had mine a few months now and it's my go to watch on the weekends. It took a while to get the bracelet adjusted so it isn't too tight, nor too lose. It's a heavy watch, so getting it fitted properly is important. But now that I've got it just right, it's a wonderful fit and great watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Owners of the SUN019, whats the crown at 3pm like? does it dig into the top of your hand with the weight of the watch on the bracelet?
I traditionally dislike crowns at 3 for that reason
This crown looks very unusual for a seiko divers or any divers, its very thin and a lot taller, im not really sure why theyve made it like this, just design i suppose, im not sure i like it.
Im starting to get more interested in this watch as the price comes down as my one and only dress watch, this is way fancy enough for me to own as my 'nice' watch, i'd wear this with a suit lol, or to a wedding, as far as a dive watch goes this is pretty sexy.
Pity the Oz dollar is getting smashed atm.
cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on the SUN019 silver bracelet model, a cracking deal on ebay of $350us with free shipping, the Aussie dollars bad atm, so the great deal makes up for it.
Ive been watching this for months as the price has dropped, super happy i waited.
Im not really a fan of kinetics, but theres just too many things i like about it to not buy it, its so hard to find bigger divers at a good price.
This will be my dress watch as i only wear divers and my only watch on a bracelet.
Im really looking to it.
cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

momiloco said:


> Cant wait for my SUN023.. USD397 from Singapore, free postage


$350us from singapore, free shipping


----------



## cnnonyx (Oct 9, 2009)

I surprisingly got to see one today in the flesh, in a crappy spite in the middle of nowhere in Western Sydney. I was amazed. I tried it on. Whoa what a massive watch. It's definitely on my radar now. Wow what a unit.


----------



## cnnonyx (Oct 9, 2009)

I meant store, not spite!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Guys just got my SUN019, simply stunning watch, im more than happy.

This is basically my first bracelet watch, i need to lose a few links, how do i do it?

Is this bracelet the same as other seiko's to pull apart? should i just find some sort of youtube vid, or is it really easy?

Please help lol

cheers


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Guys just got my SUN019, simply stunning watch, im more than happy.
> 
> This is basically my first bracelet watch, i need to lose a few links, how do i do it?
> 
> ...


The bracelet uses pins just like most bracelet watches.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RBrylawski said:


> The bracelet uses pins just like most bracelet watches.


Thankyou mate, silly question, but can i take the pins out of any link or is there a main one i have to work off, and do i need to remove links from both sides or can i take two off one side?
I think im going to need to find a tutorial as im a rubber man, im scared to stuff it up lol
cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RBrylawski said:


> The bracelet uses pins just like most bracelet watches.


Just watched a few videos online, and im missing the link remover tool, i think i'll just go the cop out method and take it to the watch man lol
cheers


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Just watched a few videos online, and im missing the link remover tool, i think i'll just go the cop out method and take it to the watch man lol
> cheers


That's what I do. I'd be furious with myself if I scratched a bracelet myself.........


----------



## pamt (Nov 5, 2014)

My question is for those of you that have had this watch for a few months. I have read in other post's that the new Kinetic movement does not require the watch to be worn as often to keep it charged. Do you think wearing the watch once a week will be sufficient?


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

pamt said:


> My question is for those of you that have had this watch for a few months. I have read in other post's that the new Kinetic movement does not require the watch to be worn as often to keep it charged. Do you think wearing the watch once a week will be sufficient?


I wear mine once a week, so yes, that should fine to keep it going. Besides it's very easy to see how much charge you have stored.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry to ask but has anyone regretted buying it simply because it's too big?


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Sorry to ask but has anyone regretted buying it simply because it's too big?


Not me. I really like the size for a fun weekend watch.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

Does anyone know where to purchase the OEM kinetic GMT rubber strap? Thanks.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

teaman2004 said:


> Does anyone know where to purchase the OEM kinetic GMT rubber strap? Thanks.


Contact Forum Sponsor Timeless Luxury Watches. I'm sure they can get one for you. I got my SUN from them.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just bought the SUN023 off Ebay for $349, doubt they'll go much lower than that. In every photo I've seen, the seconds hand hits the marker straight on. Hope mine's not the exception. Even if it is, I'm impressed Seiko makes the effort.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Sorry to ask but has anyone regretted buying it simply because it's too big?


No, the size is brilliant, its so hard to find decent size divers, seriously everything seems to be 42mm-44mm these days, its so nice to get a 47mm, this is a perfect size for my 7.5'' wrist.
I just got it resized for $15 from an upmarket watch dealer and repair, he was blown away by the watch, he said it was an outstanding build and design, but he wears Breitlings lol, so i wont be listening to him when it comes to design lol.

If your on the fence and you dont mind a larger watch, id highly recommend this one, its simply stunning and looks like it means business.

What size wrist are you?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> Just bought the SUN023 off Ebay for $349, doubt they'll go much lower than that. In every photo I've seen, the seconds hand hits the marker straight on. Hope mine's not the exception. Even if it is, I'm impressed Seiko makes the effort.


Congrats mate, same price as i got mine for, great price, i notice the ebay store i got mine from 'watch code' has put them up by over 100 bones since i bought mine, they must have realised they were selling them too cheap?
I think i'll be in for a SUN023 aswell


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

RBrylawski said:


> Contact Forum Sponsor Timeless Luxury Watches. I'm sure they can get one for you. I got my SUN from them.


Thank you sir.


----------



## pamt (Nov 5, 2014)

RBrylawski said:


> I wear mine once a week, so yes, that should fine to keep it going. Besides it's very easy to see how much charge you have stored.


thank you


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

pamt said:


> thank you


You're welcome. If you call, ask for Dan and let him know Rod referred you. They're top notch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RBrylawski said:


> You're welcome. If you call, ask for Dan and let him know Rod referred you. They're top notch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Pamt, tell Dan that the famous Horological journalist 'Hot Rod' sent you, you will be treated like a king


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Pamt, tell Dan that the famous Horological journalist 'Hot Rod' sent you, you will be treated like a king


I'm all for going to Timeless for an OEM strap, but people, people.....WHY??? Why you want to do this? Get an *I - so - frane* (or similar) :-!


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Domo said:


> I'm all for going to Timeless for an OEM strap, but Cobia....buddy....maaaate.....WHY??? Why you want to do this? Get an *I - so - frane* (or similar) :-!


Now now now Domo. If our friend Cobia wants OEM, who are we to argue? Huh?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

RBrylawski said:


> Now now now Domo. If our friend Cobia wants OEM, who are we to argue? Huh?


True, true....I've edited to include ALL you miscreants!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Domo said:


> True, true....I've edited to include ALL you miscreants!! :-d:-d:-d


Er, um, eh.......isn't that the pot calling the kettle??!! LOL :think::roll:;-)


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Got my SUN023 this morning, my immediate impressions:

It wears smaller than 48mm. I was worried about the size since my wrist is a little under 7 inches. Never wore anything larger than 44mm. The case extends beyond the bezel by 4-5mm and is well integrated into the excellent rubber strap, making it all of a piece. Lug to lug must be around 50mm (can't find my mm ruler) as the lugs don't overhang my wrist. That's the big reason IMO it wears smaller than 48mm. Still a big watch. 

I may end up cutting the long rubber strap but for now I put a 24mm rubber keeper to hold flat that extra length. Works ok. 

It's too unusual and cool-looking to not wear it anywhere but the office


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

After wearing the SUN023 for one week full time the power reserve is still only 24 hours, just like when I got it. I'm not impressed.


----------



## robfurrow (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh how I look forward to a Tuna style case shroud mod for this watch. I love everything about this watch, minus the case shroud design.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> After wearing the SUN023 for one week full time the power reserve is still only 24 hours, just like when I got it. I'm not impressed.


Reduce your stress. Read about the alternative kinetic charger here : https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/20...x-gmt-kinetic-tuna-air-diver-200m-aka-sun019/


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

xzqt said:


> Reduce your stress. Read about the alternative kinetic charger here : https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/20...x-gmt-kinetic-tuna-air-diver-200m-aka-sun019/


Not stressed, disappointed. It had been mentioned in this thread that the new Seiko kinetics were more efficient chargers than past ones, of which I've had a few. I don't believe that's true.

I'm quite smitten with the SUN023 in any case and will continue wearing it full time. We'll see how long it takes to get fully charged by wearing alone. After that I might make the small investment in the Braun charger. Not sure I can fend off a rebellion of my other watches


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> After wearing the SUN023 for one week full time the power reserve is still only 24 hours, just like when I got it. I'm not impressed.


I got mine a week ago, it was on low charge from the store, been wearing it on and off for the week and its gone to a full charge, way quicker than my BFK to get off a low charge, you might have a defective battery?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> After wearing the SUN023 for one week full time the power reserve is still only 24 hours, just like when I got it. I'm not impressed.


You gotta get shaking! Also, make sure the screw-down collar is FULLY unscrewed before pressing the button. If not, the needle can show just a few days PR if not full contact is made.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> After wearing the SUN023 for one week full time the power reserve is still only 24 hours, just like when I got it. I'm not impressed.


''And you will walk 500 miles....''


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I've been sitting at my desk almost full time this past week, didn't think my wrist was that immobilized, but apparently it was. I just shook it for a couple minutes and it jumped to a week's charge. All is well


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I ended up buying a used Braun 4728 charger $13 off Ebay, placed SUN023 in the two positions xzqt's link recommended. 4 days now, didn't advance it beyond one month charge, so I assume charger was DOA.

Just to double check before I ask refund, wouldn't the charger get warm if charging? Mine stays room temp.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have no experience with Braun chargers on kinetics but come on... $13... refund? Really? Is it worth the effort and cost of return shipping? Stop trolling honest sellers on eBay!


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

Cobia said:


> I got mine a week ago, it was on low charge from the store, been wearing it on and off for the week and its gone to a full charge, way quicker than my BFK to get off a low charge, you might have a defective battery?


I agree with this post on the SUN vs the BFK. I have a SUN019 and a SUN023, and both stay at the "20 second" charge easily and for months, and after a few minutes of "shaking" can be easily gotten to the "30 second" full charge mark. But, my 2008 vintage yellow BFK (SKA367) barely stays at 30 seconds (only a few hours) and will go down to 20 seconds quickly. It then goes to 10 seconds within a month or so. I have one of those eBay Seiko chargers, which easily gets the BFK up to 30 seconds full charge. (By the way, in my view the Seiko charger is definitely worth it, 3 hours max will charge any kinetic)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

regtor said:


> I agree with this post on the SUN vs the BFK. I have a SUN019 and a SUN023, and both stay at the "20 second" charge easily and for months, and after a few minutes of "shaking" can be easily gotten to the "30 second" full charge mark. But, my 2008 vintage yellow BFK (SKA367) barely stays at 30 seconds (only a few hours) and will go down to 20 seconds quickly. It then goes to 10 seconds within a month or so. I have one of those eBay Seiko chargers, which easily gets the BFK up to 30 seconds full charge. (By the way, in my view the Seiko charger is definitely worth it, 3 hours max will charge any kinetic)


Thanks for the advice, if i get a few more of these kinetics i'll get a charger for sure.

Mines stayed of full charge since ive got it, so it certainly seems like they are using better parts these days.

There is two new SUN kinetic models just released, sorry no link but theres a white dialed model and an all black with gold crown and details, its not overdone it looks pretty nice for those that like gold.
So i think that makes 5 models now with hopefully more to come.

cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi guys im looking for some help.

Id like to try a few big chunky non tapering 24mm bracelets on my SUN019, but im lacking the basic bracelet knowledge.

Id like to get a rounded end link to suit the watch, is that round angle universal? i couldnt imagine it is?

How do i select a bracelet that will fit this watch? or will i have to buy a square/flat end links?

Does anybody have any suggestions for a thick and heavy bracelet for this, brushed only as im looking forward to getting rid of the current little polished links.

Im not having much luck researching it, cheers n thanks


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

This is my first post on this forum. Thanks to this thread I ordered this yesterday and it came today. Love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

swatpup said:


> This is my first post on this forum. Thanks to this thread I ordered this yesterday and it came today. Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome mate, welcome and congrats, and what a great watch as your first one as a WUSer 
Looks perfect on you, i really like it, i love that blue GMT hand and splash of blue on the dial, to the orange on the bezel, looks the goods, congrats


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks!



Cobia said:


> Awesome mate, welcome and congrats, and what a great watch as your first one as a WUSer
> Looks perfect on you, i really like it, i love that blue GMT hand and splash of blue on the dial, to the orange on the bezel, looks the goods, congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice pic i found of the 019 on the net.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I really like the 023. It's the perfect beater for me.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Just ordered the 019, will be here by next Thursday or sooner. Pics to follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats, looking forward to the pics and your thoughts, happy days.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Just delivered 3 hrs. ago, sized it myself and is on the wrist. It's a large watch no doubt but fits fine on my exactly 7" wrist. Sits nice and flat with no overhang. This thing oozes quality from the crystal clear sapphire crystal, the seconds hand that hits all the marks dead on, the perfectly aligned bezel and the very sharp looking bracelet.

It felt a little heavy at first but after 3 hrs. of wear the weight is not distracting at all and I've got it sized perfectly for my taste which is nice and snug. 3 links removed and micro adjust on the clasp in the centered position.

Hacked the time setting so we will see how steady she runs over time. Power reserve was on the more than one day setting but I tend to be a one watch kind of guy with some brief exceptions so it will get a lot of wrist time and I'm pretty active throughout the day.

I've also got a couple of induction chargers for other devices, a toothbrush and one for my mouse so I'll play around with those at some point.

Very happy to have this and it will be getting wet this weekend also.

A few iPhone shots, will take some formal ones when time allows.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rcorreale said:


> Just delivered 3 hrs. ago, sized it myself and is on the wrist. It's a large watch no doubt but fits fine on my exactly 7" wrist. Sits nice and flat with no overhang. This thing oozes quality from the crystal clear sapphire crystal, the seconds hand that hits all the marks dead on, the perfectly aligned bezel and the very sharp looking bracelet.
> 
> It felt a little heavy at first but after 3 hrs. of wear the weight is not distracting at all and I've got it sized perfectly for my taste which is nice and snug. 3 links removed and micro adjust on the clasp in the centered position.
> 
> ...


Stunning mate, congrats, glad you like it, its only when you have it in hand that you realise how beautiful it is and how amazing the machining and 3D dial are.
It wont take you long to get used to the weight, you might even grow to like the weight, i like to feel a heavy watch, especially one with a heavy bracelet.

Looks a great size for you, lugs are still well within your wrist, the bracelet makes the watch look a bit bigger than it really is, i recon it looks slick man, congrats


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Cobia, I used to have a 45mm Planet Ocean on a bracelet which was every bit as heavy and you do get used to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I think the SUN021 is pretty sweet!!  (and it's very accurate, too - gained one second in about 2 weeks)

...and btw, I think the 043 coming out soon looks wonderful too!!! ;-)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> I think the SUN021 is pretty sweet!!  (and it's very accurate, too - gained one second in about 2 weeks)
> 
> ...and btw, I think the 043 coming out soon looks wonderful too!!! ;-)


I think they all look great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful photos !
Wear in good health.


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)

Having fun in the Greek sun with the SUN019


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Not that I dive, but I think my Spyderco Pacific Salt in the background goes very well with this watch, so this is what I'm packing today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgerduke (Dec 14, 2011)

Wanted to add some comparison shots of the Seiko SUN019 and an Ocean 7 LM 6. The bezels seem to be the same size but because the LM 6 case is only slightly larger than the bezel and the SUN019 case seems to flare out; the overall impression is the Seiko being a much larger watch. If not for the substantial crown guards on the LM 6 the difference would be even greater. Weight wise both watches on rubber straps weighed in the same at 146 grams.


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

This addiction is getting expensive. Finally rounded out my SUN Kinetic GMT collection with a JDM SUN021/SBCZ023 (the "Made in Japan" version - my other SUNs are USA market "Movement Japan" versions, but I really can't tell any difference in quality among them). I love these watches and the 24 mm strap.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

regtor said:


> This addiction is getting expensive. Finally rounded out my SUN Kinetic GMT collection with a JDM SUN021/SBCZ023 (the "Made in Japan" version - my other SUNs are USA market "Movement Japan" versions, but I really can't tell any difference in quality among them). I love these watches and the 24 mm strap.


Very nice collection of kinetic tunas there! I've got the 019 and it will be three weeks tomorrow on the wrist. For me it's as close to perfect as a watch can get.

I notice your 019 is on the oem rubber so I'd like ask where you sourced it because I'd like to get one for mine.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Very nice collection of kinetic tunas there! I've got the 019 and it will be three weeks tomorrow on the wrist. For me it's as close to perfect as a watch can get.
> 
> I notice your 019 is on the oem rubber so I'd like ask where you sourced it because I'd like to get one for mine.


I looked all over the net and was not able to get a SUN021 strap without buying the watch. I even contacted Seiko USA in NJ butthey wouldn't sell me one because it is a JDM item (they sure have the worst customer service there...). So, I bought an SUN023 strap with the black PVD(?) buckle and keeper and had them bead blasted. Came out fairly well, but not quite as shiny as the SUN021 brushed steel look. I may end up swapping straps and putting the SUN021 "shiny" strap on the SUN019.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

regtor said:


> I looked all over the net and was not able to get a SUN021 strap without buying the watch. I even contacted Seiko USA in NJ butthey wouldn't sell me one because it is a JDM item (they sure have the worst customer service there...). So, I bought an SUN023 strap with the black PVD(?) buckle and keeper and had them bead blasted. Came out fairly well, but not quite as shiny as the SUN021 brushed steel look. I may end up swapping straps and putting the SUN021 "shiny" strap on the SUN019.


Thanks for the reply but I still don't know where I can get an oem rubber strap, don't care which model its from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Thanks for the reply but I still don't know where I can get an oem rubber strap, don't care which model its from.


As long as you don't mind the black finish, Seiko USA in New Jersey will sell you a SUN023 strap - call their number on the seikousa.com/support website.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SUN023




























Have a SUN025 inbound


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

regtor said:


> As long as you don't mind the black finish, Seiko USA in New Jersey will sell you a SUN023 strap - call their number on the seikousa.com/support website.


Ok, thanks very much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

regtor said:


> This addiction is getting expensive. Finally rounded out my SUN Kinetic GMT collection with a JDM SUN021/SBCZ023 (the "Made in Japan" version - my other SUNs are USA market "Movement Japan" versions, but I really can't tell any difference in quality among them). I love these watches and the 24 mm strap.


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

regtor said:


> This addiction is getting expensive. Finally rounded out my SUN Kinetic GMT collection with a JDM SUN021/SBCZ023 (the "Made in Japan" version - my other SUNs are USA market "Movement Japan" versions, but I really can't tell any difference in quality among them). I love these watches and the 24 mm strap.


Awesome mate, what a slick trio you have there.
Ive got a feeling these would look great on untapered 24mm big chunky dive bands, the hersch extreme rubber would look awesome.
cheers


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

regtor said:


> This addiction is getting expensive. Finally rounded out my SUN Kinetic GMT collection with a JDM SUN021/SBCZ023 (the "Made in Japan" version - my other SUNs are USA market "Movement Japan" versions, but I really can't tell any difference in quality among them). I love these watches and the 24 mm strap.


Beautiful shots !
Guess you have swap the shroud too. Nice mod.


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

xzqt said:


> Beautiful shots !
> Guess you have swap the shroud too. Nice mod.


Thanks! Actually, the shroud and strap hardware from the SUN023 were bead blasted to remove the original black PVD (?) finish. It's a nice look.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

regarding SUN019, can the diver extension be removed from the bracelet? thanks


----------



## clg--d (Jun 26, 2015)

@frenco : doesn't seem like the dive extension would be easy to take off. However I personnaly am not bothered at all by it. The few comments I read pre-purchase had me worried, but I actually find the whole bracelet perfectly comfortable.

Although it was clearly designed for diving, the watch holds up quite well as a gardening tool ^^

































Love it to bits !

Have been wearing it for 2 weeks now, perfect fit once adjusted to my taste. 
Doesn't wear nearly as big or heavy as the specs sheet would suggest, feels and looks great to me (23cm wrist ~ 9").


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you! But your wrist is huge! Mine is only 19/7.5"... The watch looks fantastic though, and I love gardening as well!


----------



## robdad (Apr 6, 2014)

I just got a SUN021 and I'm really pleased with it. Was a bit worried about kinetic, but have worn it 24/7 for a week and it has gone from virtually flat to showing a full 6 months charge within 5 days of wear (and stayed there for the last 3 days) - which I'm amazed with, as I've recently been recovering from an operation and haven't been nearly as physically active as normal (lots of watching box sets on the TV!) - plus the rubber strap is easily as comfy as an isofrane, which I never thought I'd say about Seiko rubber!!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

This watch has caught my attention and has been weighing on me for a good month now. I think Im going to pull the trigger on it today and see how well I like it in person. Yes, its large, but from the pictures I've seen of it on 7.5" wrists, it seems to wear quite well. This will be a good road watch for me with the GMT function. I LOVE the dial on this. Going to grab the 019 and put it on a rubber strap; any good 24mm rubber strap recommendations?


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> This watch has caught my attention and has been weighing on me for a good month now. I think Im going to pull the trigger on it today and see how well I like it in person. Yes, its large, but from the pictures I've seen of it on 7.5" wrists, it seems to wear quite well. This will be a good road watch for me with the GMT function. I LOVE the dial on this. Going to grab the 019 and put it on a rubber strap; any good 24mm rubber strap recommendations?


Have my 019 on an Isofrane. Can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for the pic. This will be my one and only Kinetic, or better yet, my only non-mechanical watch other than my G-Shock. I'm actually looking forward to this watch which is weird because I'm a pretty diehard mechanical watch guy.



jhanna1701 said:


> Have my 019 on an Isofrane. Can't say enough good things about it.
> 
> View attachment 4712018


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone else have pics of theirs on straps? Doesn't have to be rubber. I will keep mine on the bracelet a good portion, but will also be changing to a rubber a good bit too for beach and water use. I think this would look pretty good on a leather as well. 




Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

ViperGuy said:


> Anyone else have pics of theirs on straps? Doesn't have to be rubber. I will keep mine on the bracelet a good portion, but will also be changing to a rubber a good bit too for beach and water use. I think this would look pretty good on a leather as well.


Check out this thread - some nice strap pics: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sun-019-leather-pics-1495922.html


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

regtor said:


> Check out this thread - some nice strap pics: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sun-019-leather-pics-1495922.html


Thank you!

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks good on black leather strap or mesh.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks really good on the stock rubber strap and the bead-blasted buckle and keeper.


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

ViperGuy said:


> Looks really good on the stock rubber strap and the bead-blasted buckle and keeper.


Thanks, I went through a couple of NATOs and have settled on that strap (for now at least). I know some folks disagree but I really like the 24mm OEM strap, soft and comfy.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

If you ever decide you want to move onto a different strap and want to sell that one, let me know. I'll buy it.



regtor said:


> Thanks, I went through a couple of NATOs and have settled on that strap (for now at least). I know some folks disagree but I really like the 24mm OEM strap, soft and comfy.


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Got mine in. Really liking it! I think I'm going to try and find a stock rubber strap for it and have the buckle and keeper bead blasted or going to get an ISOfrane for it. It'll definitely help make it lighter because this watch is heavy.










































Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

You can get the OEM straps here

http://www.watches88.com/pd-seiko-24mm-genuine-diver-s-rubber-strap-for-sun021p1-code-r01y011j0.cfm

Have to say it's one of the softest rubber straps I own

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thuggee said:


> You can get the OEM straps here
> 
> http://www.watches88.com/pd-seiko-24mm-genuine-diver-s-rubber-strap-for-sun021p1-code-r01y011j0.cfm
> 
> ...


Woah! $89 for a Seiko rubber strap! Damn. That's $10 shy of ISOfrane money.  Thanks for the link.

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been told you can order that strap directly from Seiko USA, don't know the cost but I suspect it will be less than $89. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

Seiko USA will sell you a SUN023 strap, with the black buckle and keeper, but would not sell me a SUN021 strap with the shiny buckle and keeper because the SUN021 is not a USA market watch and thus the strap is "not in stock." I found that annoying and short sighted, so I picked up a SUN023 strap here on WUS, removed the hardware and had it bead blasted. I don't recall the price I paid for the strap (the bead blast was $25) but I think all in I'm just under the $89. 

If I remember correctly the SUN023 strap from Seiko USA was around $65-70, but I paid less here on WUS.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I actually like the bead blasted look better because the shiny buckle and keeper on the 021's strap don't fit the finish of the 019, IMO.



regtor said:


> Seiko USA will sell you a SUN023 strap, with the black buckle and keeper, but would not sell me a SUN021 strap with the shiny buckle and keeper because the SUN021 is not a USA market watch and thus the strap is "not in stock." I found that annoying and short sighted, so I picked up a SUN023 strap here on WUS, removed the hardware and had it bead blasted. I don't recall the price I paid for the strap (the bead blast was $25) but I think all in I'm just under the $89.
> 
> If I remember correctly the SUN023 strap from Seiko USA was around $65-70, but I paid less here on WUS.


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## LEGIN27 (Aug 21, 2015)

Evening/Morning Everyone here at WatchUSeek,

I'm new here, I stumbled upon this forum while looking for online info on my latest SEIKO watch purchase. I came across this thread and found the information useful and informative. I have had a long, fascination with wrist watches and have owned many in my life time. In the last two years I have again become very interested in the SEIKO brand again as my birthday gifts of the last two years have been SEIKO wrist watches. I recently ordered and received the SEIKO divers SUN019P1 Prospex Kinetic Sportura GMT. I came across it on Amazon and had to have it. Got a great deal @ $368.00 total on Ebay, fast and free shipping. I had it sized and adjusted for fit at a local SEIKO factory store. I also visited SEIKO's local service center and purchased the SEIKO SUN023 all black band $54.00 for later once I want to go for a new look with my new SEIKO watch. I'll post some pics later. Got a question, does anyone no where I could go to have a watch strap parts bead blasted in NJ? Thanx all.


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

LEGIN27 said:


> Got a great deal @ $368.00 total on Ebay, fast and free shipping.


Congrats on your acquisition! I think I was looking at that exact same listing . It's definitely a good price. The listings now are much higher. I tried on the 019 in a local shop and it is a great looking watch. I ended up ordering the 023 which should arrive in a week.


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)

Great watch,love mine.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is mine, just 3 weeks old but finding a new home for it as have an SBDC027 on the way which will be my daily wearer, beautiful watches though.


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am now officially part of the club . I picked up my SUN023 today and I have to say that pictures do not do it justice. I'm very impressed with how it looks and how comfortable it is on my 7.5" wrist. It fits perfectly and is no bigger than some of my other watches like my G-Shock Aviator (which is also a 200m watch).

I have to admit, the 023 was not the top of my list. At first I wanted the 021 but when I saw the 019 in person, I lusted for that. But something about the orange and blue kept calling to me. I was worried because I have a few black watches already, but the shroud on the 023 is not a true black. It's more like gun metal and because it's quite reflective, in certain lighting conditions it provides a great contrast to the rubber strap. It's very hard to capture in pictures.

These are a few pictures taken with my iPhone today right after I picked it up:


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Stargazer1 said:


> I am now officially part of the club . I picked up my SUN023 today and I have to say that pictures do not do it justice. I'm very impressed with how it looks and how comfortable it is on my 7.5" wrist. It fits perfectly and is no bigger than some of my other watches like my G-Shock Aviator (which is also a 200m watch).
> 
> I have to admit, the 023 was not the top of my list. At first I wanted the 021 but when I saw the 019 in person, I lusted for that. But something about the orange and blue kept calling to me. I was worried because I have a few black watches already, but the shroud on the 023 is not a true black. It's more like gun metal and because it's quite reflective, in certain lighting conditions it provides a great contrast to the rubber strap. It's very hard to capture in pictures.
> 
> These are a few pictures taken with my iPhone today right after I picked it up:


Very nice mate, youve nearly got me ordering another one lol, looks great on you, its only till you get these in hand that you realise how stunning they are, the deep dial still gets me every time i look at it, congrats n cheers


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Got a SUN021P1 for a great price! looking forward too receiving it!


----------



## bender (Nov 23, 2007)

the newest variants courtesy of Dickson


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

bender said:


> the newest variants courtesy of Dickson


Would love to see what the white faced one looked like on a black rubber strap.

Jamie


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful !
But the price is pretty high.
No more budget for the moment. Maybe year end.... I hope.


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

It's neat seeing Seiko coming out with a variety of colour variants: different strokes for different folks!

At the same time I picked up my SUN023, I also got a set of macro lens filters for my camera. Here are a few shots of me playing around and trying to figure out the proper way to use them:









































































I love how you can see the raised texture on the numbers:


















The colour stripe on the crown is orange, but it's more of a reddish orange than on the bezel. I also have to remember that the macro shots show up every single bit of dust and specks!









The keeper gives you a better look at the finish of the "black" shroud. They both are the same. I think it's more like gun metal and has a nice brushed finish:









The tang is polished black providing a cool contrast to the brushed buckle:


















The case back:









I bought a couple of NATO straps that I'll upload pics of later.


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

I was looking for a NATO strap with beefy hardware (which I learned is called a Zulu) when I found an awesome deal for a pair in orange and blue. Here are some pics of the SUN023 on 4-ring Zulu straps.

Orange is OK, but I really like the blue because it's more subtle, but still different.




























And since I already have my Garmin fenix on an orange strap, I'm going to keep the Seiko on blue.




























This last picture really highlights the "gunmetal" look.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow !
Excellent photos ! Mate !
How I wish I had those gear !


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Bro ten13th did a simple shroud swap mod here. Interesting look.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/saturday-morning-project-sun021-023-a-2420921.html


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Bro ten13th did a simple shroud swap mod here. Interesting look.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/saturday-morning-project-sun021-023-a-2420921.html


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

This one looks great. I have been eyeing the SUN043 for some time now. Might be time to pull the trigger!

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/84MAAOSwPcVVpUmo/s-l500.jpg


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

jhanna1701 said:


> Would love to see what the white faced one looked like on a black rubber strap.
> 
> Jamie


I would too Jamie! I am looking for the white face and would add the black strap!


----------



## donkey__jaw (Jan 9, 2016)

Purchased my SUN019P1 a few weeks ago. Ive always liked Seikos but I'm not a fan of the Hardex crystal so when I saw this watch I "had" to have one. I replaced the factor band with a mesh.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Mine says hi! Christmas present that hasn't been off my wrist since. Have mine on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber. Wouldn't mind seeing a wrist shot with that mesh donkey_jaw.









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

I love mine!









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## donkey__jaw (Jan 9, 2016)

Here is one with the watch on the wrist.


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

Less than a week old. I only keep a couple of divers in my rotation and this one will see most of the wrist time so the kinetic mov't was something I was looking forward to and interested in trying out for the durability and accuracy.

My last daily wearer was an Enzo so despite the size it's actually lighter for me. At 6ft, 230 lbs and a 7.5 inch wrist, I think I pull it off ok. Interesting case design. Love the dial and hands. Legibility is great. I'm warming up to the bracelet but am still sorta luke warm on it. I think it looks killer but feels a little cheap.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

This one came out of nowhere for me - hadn't looked at Seikos for awhile and, boom, this one grabs my attention. This was a few months back and I'm in a bit of a re-discovery mode with it. I really like it and think it packs a lot of bang for the buck. One issue I've had with mine - the 2 o'clock crown for the power reserve is totally stuck and has been pretty much since I received the watch. I do remember unscrewing it initially, but it's locked down good and tight now. The button itself is still operational. Not a huge deal, but just wondering if anyone else has run into this?


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sounds like it's stuck in the open position if the button is still operational. I spent a good 10 minutes trying to open mine once - only to realize it was already open! I was ready to resort to some pliers - turned it righty tighty and it closed right up. I recall hearing that it is water tight still with the locking collar unscrewed - you just have to be careful not to bump it underwater.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

donkey__jaw said:


> View attachment 6633106
> 
> 
> Here is one with the watch on the wrist.


Thanks for the pic! Looks great on that mesh!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Whats the difference between the sun019 and the jdm sbcz21 version? I'm not sure what search terms to use and too lazy to dig through 37 pages...


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

Long time lurker, first time posting. I know several people wanted to see the SUN043 Special Edition white dial Kinetic Tuna on a black strap, so I figured I'd oblige.

























And here's a lume shot for you


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Love it!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Put mine on a nato for a day









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Put mine on a nato for a day
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Looks great! I wish I could pull off wearing a NATO with mine, but my baby size wrist shudders at the mere thought of adding any extra bulk to the already XL Kinetic Tuna.

Oh, and you get extra WIS points for matching your socks to your watch :-!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Far East Diver said:


> Looks great! I wish I could pull off wearing a NATO with mine, but my baby size wrist shudders at the mere thought of adding any extra bulk to the already XL Kinetic Tuna.
> 
> Oh, and you get extra WIS points for matching your socks to your watch :-!


Observe my Wrists O' Asgard!!!


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Observe my Wrists O' Asgard!!!
> View attachment 6809514


Lol...oh yeah? Well, behold my wrists o' starving 3rd world country b-)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Far East Diver said:


> Oh, and you get extra WIS points for matching your socks to your watch :-!


Always. Ha

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## riderxps (Jul 25, 2006)

Black and Gold.


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm about a month into ownership of my SUN043, and I still can't get over how solid and well made this watch is. I just bought an SRP775 Turtle, which I love, but it feels borderline cheap compared to the Kinetic Tuna. 

The fit and fishish are great. I probably spend too much time staring at the beautiful brushed golden minute hand. And the lume is INSANE. It's easily better than the lume on my Monster Tuna SRP637 and on the new Turtle, which both have the usual excellent Seiko lume. 


To think, I almost completely dismissed the Kinetic Tuna off hand before seeing one in person because the thought of a glorified quartz watch sounded insane for the suggested retail price of $695.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Just added an SUN019 to the stable - the SUN023 needed a friend!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Far East Diver said:


> Looks great! I wish I could pull off wearing a NATO with mine, but my baby size wrist shudders at the mere thought of adding any extra bulk to the already XL Kinetic Tuna.
> 
> Oh, and you get extra WIS points for matching your socks to your watch :-!


Throw it on a 3 ring zulu strap with the buckle in the traditional place in the middle of the wrist - doesn't add much bulk ands opens up some options for colors - kinetic tuna wears well on nylon imho. Your white kinetic would look great on a od green zulu with gold or bronze hardware.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

oldspice said:


> Just added an SUN019 to the stable - the SUN023 needed a friend!


So what's your fave - 019 or 023? - or is it like trying to choose your favorite child?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Tom, the new SUN019 looks good on your wrist. Glad it found a good home. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riderxps (Jul 25, 2006)

With 24mm lugs of this watch, lots of pam straps options available.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

whywhysee said:


> So what's your fave - 019 or 023? - or is it like trying to choose your favorite child?


I always told myself "no two of the same watch in the collection at the same time". Of course, I failed miserably, from early on, at following my own sage advice (I had all three variants of the Ti Sammy and all three of the original Sumos at that same time once)... But, to be diplomatic, each one has its place. The SUN019 is a substantial piece because of the bracelet and the the all steel look, so it wears big and looks mean. The SUN023, with it's black shroud wears a bit smaller on the wrist. It works well with a variety of rubber straps. All of that is to say, no one favorite here - depends on the day and my mood, I suppose. First world problems, I know...


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

ViperGuy said:


> Tom, the new SUN019 looks good on your wrist. Glad it found a good home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again, Austin!


----------



## ravisuricata (Apr 20, 2015)

Love the colors on that model!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

I figure this is as good a place to ask as any; anyone know if it's possible to purchase a shroud for less than the price of the watch? I think a 019 shroud would look great on my 023.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gizzzmo (Aug 29, 2008)

I also "had to buy" the 19p and the 21p... both on a mesh from strapcode. At the moment I don't want any other watch. OK, perhaps another tuna that I can't resist  



@Z5 compact


----------



## gizzzmo (Aug 29, 2008)

@Z5 compact


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

If Seiko released this watch with an automatic version, I would HAVE to buy it. When I had my 019, I really did like it. The 3-D'esque indicies are awesome. This is a watch that has to be seen in person to really enjoy its presence. Sadly, I didn't wear it as often as I thought I would have. One reason being is it isn't an automatic. Still, with that said, and my lack of wearing it when it was mine, I still took it out from time-to-time just to look at it. It's that good looking. And wherever I went, it got compliments. 

One other thing about the watch; it has a good heft to it. You can feel the quality. Just an overall really great watch. Glad mine went to a good home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Had mine on an orange zulu today in the desperate(and somewhat lame) attempt to have someone - anyone - notice my watch. It worked! Got a few "new watch?" comments. Fun to sport a little color now and then!  









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I just got a 50th anniversary edition of a similar watch.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I put my SUN023 on a Hirsch Robby. Adds good contours and heft to an already top grade watch.


Seiko SUN023 006 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

The SUN collection keeps growing... a SUN043 has joined the rotation. Now, if Seiko puts out a yellow dial version, I may have to sell my yellow BFK.



Hey, what's that Ti Ecozilla doing? She's feeling left out.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi lads, does anybody know where to buy the original seiko rubber for this?
Wouldnt mond grabbing one for my 019 to have the option.
cheers


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sure there are other options, perhaps closer to you, but you can definitely get one from Chino Watch in Tokyo via their website. For the shiny buckle and strap keeper, you want the SUN021 strap:
http://c-watch.co.jp/ww/partse.html
Not the cheapest, but definitely original. I have purchased from Chino before - very satisfied and would not hesitate to do so again.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

regtor said:


> The SUN collection keeps growing... a SUN043 has joined the rotation. Now, if Seiko puts out a yellow dial version, I may have to sell my yellow BFK.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what's that Ti Ecozilla doing? She's feeling left out.


Nice collection! All on original Seiko rubber?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Hi lads, does anybody know where to buy the original seiko rubber for this?
> Wouldnt mond grabbing one for my 019 to have the option.
> cheers


Try your national service/parts center. Seiko Canada had them for $65 CAD but a three month wait. Ebay has them for $85USD.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Threw the 019 on the 023's rubber strap. Or, is that, threw the 023's rubber strap on the 019? Whatever, me likey.


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice ss on rubber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Finally have one on the way! My new SUN023 will be a nice replacement for my long-sold (unfortunately) Kinetic Flightmaster GMT. The true GMT function was one of the major features which influenced my decision. I like the 24mm lugs as well. Plan to have it on a Zulu.


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

Anybody on sun045?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Special edition from Japan, really happy with it. Solid chunk of steel with great quality feel. Keeps incredibly accurate time and the lume is as you would expect from a Seiko Diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

I love how three-dimensional the indices are on these watches.


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow nice watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

@NNW64 have you tried your sun045 on different straps?


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

I wish to see that sun045 on leather nato or isofrane


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Not yet but I'm considering an orange or black Nato. All mine are 22mm so have to buy another. I was also looking at a black Shark/ Milanese link but need to find the right one. I don't think Seiko do a steel 24mm in Black that would fit it and I don't think PVD watch Stainless Steel Strap works or does it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

Green nato experiment


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

They do work well with a Nato 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

I think orange will do


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

Brown nato


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

I think bright colours would also work well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

wemedge said:


> Plan to have it on a Zulu.


Here's my SUN019 on a couple of NATOs. Very comfortable, you'll like it.


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

The green nato experiment, i wish someone will post sun045 in orange nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Unfortunately on a 22mm Nato but will order a 24".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks! Its really looks good, nice contrast in orange


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

With a Blck case you can chuck most any colour on it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riderxps (Jul 25, 2006)

Aftermarket pam rubber


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

24mm orange Zulu. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venom (Apr 28, 2010)

My 019 on ZRC silicone


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Venom said:


> My 019 on ZRC silicone
> View attachment 7147714


Did you flip the dial?


----------



## Venom (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah....the crown was a real hand mincer


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Venom said:


> Yeah....the crown was a real hand mincer


Great idea mate, looks like its meant to be too, cheers


----------



## Venom (Apr 28, 2010)

Would have loved to have seen this model with a 4R36 auto movement and a 4 o'clock crown


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

If anybody has an original black 24mm rubber strap that came on these that they wont be using and might like to sell could they please drop me a PM, im looking for one for my 019, 

cheers and thanks lads


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Venom said:


> Yeah....the crown was a real hand mincer


Great idea mate, looks like its meant to be too, cheers


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, so that would the first Destro Prospex Kinetic Tuna! Looks nice! 

EDIT: Make that the first Destro Prospex Kinetic GMT Tuna!


----------



## Venom (Apr 28, 2010)

oldspice said:


> Wow, so that would the first Destro Prospex Kinetic Tuna! Looks nice!


Yeah maybe so...thanks


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Getting some rays....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Loving this. BTW if anyone in Europe is less than pleased with a SUN043 do drop me a line and we'll work something out


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

V nice on the PVD, what strap is it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

My 023 is for sale!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

NNW64 said:


> V nice on the PVD, what strap is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a brushed PVD mesh I got from ebay seller goodcheapman along with that Zulu. It's the exact same black tone as the shroud


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

I shall have a look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Mine is on its way to a new home









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Mine is on its way to a new home
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from somewhere in general to nowhere in particular.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

oldspice said:


> Getting some rays....
> 
> oldspice, you and I have the same tastes in tunas and these kinetic gmt's.
> 
> ...


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi guys
I would like to ask you some advice.
I have bought a Strapcode PVD shark mesh strap for my Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Diver (SUN 045) which has drilled through 24mm lugs.
The existing 24mm lug pins are too thick to use on this new Strapcode PVD Strap and the others I have are too thin and fall through straight away.
Can someone please tell me the correct sized/ type pins to use on this watch and strap combination? and the best place to acquire them.
Many thanks for all your help guys it's really appreciated.
Nick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

NNW64 said:


> Hi guys
> I would like to ask you some advice.
> I have bought a Strapcode PVD shark mesh strap for my Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Diver (SUN 045) which has drilled through 24mm lugs.
> The existing 24mm lug pins are too thick to use on this new Strapcode PVD Strap and the others I have are too thin and fall through straight away.
> ...


Didn't the Strapcode mesh come with springbars ?

You can try this guy: www.seikoparts.wordpress.com

I bought some 22mm, 2mm thick bars with the correct pin head, to use with an Isofrane. I don't know if he has them in 24mm, but doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for that info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

wemedge said:


> oldspice said:
> 
> 
> > Getting some rays....
> ...


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

NEVERMIND....I asked before I did a search...


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Gregger said:


> NEVERMIND....I asked before I did a search...


You probably saw the discussion about the Philips Imageo candle charger here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/induction-chargers-work-seiko-kinetic-482363-4.html

I thought about the various charging options as well, but when the Seiko charger came up on sale, I just decided to pick it up instead. Still waiting for it to come, so no report on it yet.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have the Philips and it works fine. Takes awhile to charge up to full charge (a couple of days from near empty) but there's not much hassle finding the right position.










Sent from Crapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

NNW64 said:


> Hi guys
> I would like to ask you some advice.
> I have bought a Strapcode PVD shark mesh strap for my Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Diver (SUN 045) which has drilled through 24mm lugs.
> The existing 24mm lug pins are too thick to use on this new Strapcode PVD Strap and the others I have are too thin and fall through straight away.
> ...


Chen at seikoparts does have the right stuff for a regular strap but you can't use them with that mesh, they are still just that bit too fat; they'll fit in alright but they won't get out. I found these to be a good match for my mesh: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221848086694&alt=web

Sent from Crapatalk


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Coming this autumn, SUN065!









A special edition in collaboration with the Professional Association of Diving Instructors (PADI)

http://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2016/RLS1603-01/RLS1603-01.pdf


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

georgefl74 said:


> Coming this autumn, SUN065!
> 
> View attachment 7360810
> 
> ...


Yes, please!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Coming this autumn, SUN065!
> 
> View attachment 7360810
> 
> ...


Very nice apart from the red, would rather have seen that in orange or not at all, but nice lookin watch.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Very nice apart from the red, would rather have seen that in orange or not at all, but nice lookin watch.


True, sort of a wasted opportunity to get an orange SUN....


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

My freshly blasted shroud - SUN019.

















Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Wrist shot.










Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

whywhysee said:


> Wrist shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, wear in good health.

Here's my blasted SUN023, which I happen to wearing today:


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

georgefl74 said:


> Coming this autumn, SUN065!
> 
> View attachment 7360810
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. I like the blue, but somehow the red is not doing it for me. Maybe I'm too used to my Blue Sumo.

I'm still waiting for the yellow dial Kinetic GMT. Something like the SKAX35 (which I've always like even though I do not have one) or the SKA367 yellow BFK (I love mine).


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

Omg, the bead blasted custom and PADI versions are sick 

Sent from my Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

I have few divers. Black and orange Monsters, BFK, Certina DS Action but this is the biggest among them


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

whywhysee said:


> My freshly blasted shroud - SUN019.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. I really like my black one as is but I'm tempted to get a 019 just to have it sandblasted. Was it hard unscrewing the shroud?


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Awesome. I really like my black one as is but I'm tempted to get a 019 just to have it sandblasted. Was it hard unscrewing the shroud?


Not too hard to unscrew the shroud - just make sure you have the right size hex. There is some loktite type material on the threads.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

This needs gold nato rings...



adobosunrise said:


>


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Loving it.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

I took the plunge.... and couldn't be happier....

This is one hack of an absolute beast....


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

it hv a blue lume hand!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wlover said:


> I took the plunge.... and couldn't be happier....
> 
> This is one hack of an absolute beast....
> 
> View attachment 7441626


Awesome mate, looks a beast, so much watch for so little cash, congrats


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

On panerai assolutamente strap...





























Lume shot....


----------



## Wrathbringer27 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just heads up. Saw the price as low as SGD480 on the Carousell app. Been wanting one but I do not know of any custom bracelet available ...


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

That's a used piece. I got mine brand new from K2 for $20 more.

Cheers.



Wrathbringer27 said:


> Just heads up. Saw the price as low as SGD480 on the Carousell app. Been wanting one but I do not know of any custom bracelet available ...


----------



## Wrathbringer27 (Feb 13, 2016)

It wasn't used. It's new from Hour Boutique.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

New to me yesterday SUN043.
I don't do rubber straps and I certainly don't do white rubber so that was changed immediately.
Interested to see others on non-standard straps.


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Strapcode PVD Milanese Chain Strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

On light tan panerai assolutamente...








One dark brown panerai assolutamente...


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

This one goes out to.Mad Hatter. Thanks


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I have one for sale. Look in sales corner. Great watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Basking in the sun...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SUN019 or 023???

i do like both, but the 019 reminds me just a little of my 007 on its oyster!......but it's such a nice legible face and I am a Little worried that the 023 dial is going to be a little to busy with all the color's!.....so help me out guys, which should it be?

or should I just go for the 045? Black and gold has a certain elegance!

HELP!


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

SUN045 is more versatile as it's black... swapped to black leather and it's stealth....


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> SUN019 or 023???
> 
> i do like both, but the 019 reminds me just a little of my 007 on its oyster!......but it's such a nice legible face and I am a Little worried that the 023 dial is going to be a little to busy with all the color's!.....so help me out guys, which should it be?
> 
> ...


Go SUN019 on rubber!









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wlover said:


> SUN045 is more versatile as it's black... swapped to black leather and it's stealth....
> View attachment 7538426
> 
> View attachment 7538410


oh great, so now I like the 045 as well!........I am totally serious here that I need help choosing........the 023 is perhaps a little busy, but it's also the only one I have handled.......the 019 concerns me that it will look a lot like my 007..... And the 045, well I guess I have less reservations about that one!.....HHHEEEELLLLPPPPP!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> oh great, so now I like the 045 as well!........I am totally serious here that I need help choosing........the 023 is perhaps a little busy, but it's also the only one I have handled.......the 019 concerns me that it will look a lot like my 007..... And the 045, well I guess I have less reservations about that one!.....HHHEEEELLLLPPPPP!


The SUN019 and the SKX007 look alike in that they both look like watches - yes they are both Seiko divers that have black dials and bezels but that's about it. I have both and find that they each fill a niche in my small collection.








If you want a splash of color you could get a few nylon straps cheap.









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

whywhysee said:


> The SUN019 and the SKX007 look alike in that they both look like watches - yes they are both Seiko divers that have black dials and bezels but that's about it. I have both and find that they each fill a niche in my small collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, really appreciate the pics and comparison.......i am drawn to the 019, as I find myself going bracelet on the majority of my watches right now.....all my seikos are on stainless (007 and 009, SRP311 on its factory PVD band and my SRP639 on a super engineer).....and I do like the legibility of the dial on the 019......so I have few days to decide yet, and appreciate all the input!


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> thanks, really appreciate the pics and comparison.......i am drawn to the 019, as I find myself going bracelet on the majority of my watches right now.....all my seikos are on stainless (007 and 009, SRP311 on its factory PVD band and my SRP639 on a super engineer).....and I do like the legibility of the dial on the 019......so I have few days to decide yet, and appreciate all the input!


The SUN019 would be a good choice. I have both the SUN019 and 023. I find myself wearing the 019 for the more understated look. I wear both of them on zulus. May try the bracelet one of these days. Haven't sized mine yet.

You can't go wrong with any of the variants, though. Just a superb watch. Another thing to consider is that the current crop of kinetics are fairly easy to rotate as the power reserve is quite good. Once they are fully charged, very little wear is needed to keep them topped up. So you could get both, even without a charger (although it helps to have one).


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

wemedge said:


> The SUN019 would be a good choice. I have both the SUN019 and 023. I find myself wearing the 019 for the more understated look. I wear both of them on zulus. May try the bracelet one of these days. Haven't sized mine yet.
> 
> You can't go wrong with any of the variants, though. Just a superb watch. Another thing to consider is that the current crop of kinetics are fairly easy to rotate as the power reserve is quite good. Once they are fully charged, very little wear is needed to keep them topped up. So you could get both, even without a charger (although it helps to have one).


thanks, appreciate the comments......finding myself drawn to the 019.....the dial looks amazing and I just feel my older eyes would have an easier time with it!


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

To those that have their Kinetic Tuna on a Nato, is the watch too top heavy for this type of strap? I'm debating whether to give a Nato a try as my SUN019 with the bracelet is quite heavy. I've gone accustomed to the weight but I'd prefer to have the watch disappear on my wrist, like my G-shocks.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Very subjective. Imo, no. Not top heavy.



kevio said:


> To those that have their Kinetic Tuna on a Nato, is the watch too top heavy for this type of strap? I'm debating whether to give a Nato a try as my SUN019 with the bracelet is quite heavy. I've gone accustomed to the weight but I'd prefer to have the watch disappear on my wrist, like my G-shocks.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

kevio said:


> To those that have their Kinetic Tuna on a Nato, is the watch too top heavy for this type of strap? I'm debating whether to give a Nato a try as my SUN019 with the bracelet is quite heavy. I've gone accustomed to the weight but I'd prefer to have the watch disappear on my wrist, like my G-shocks.


Weight is not an issue if you have a stiff one but wearing it with long sleeves is difficult because the watch is raised even higher on the wrist.

Also leather NATOs need to be stiff otherwise they'll loosen up



I've got a very nice ZULU but can't fit it under any sleeve cause of excess height, so I'm waiting for the summer


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the response guys. I'll have to order a few Natos to try then. Watch height isn't an issue for me as my job doesn't require me to wear dress shirts too often, a perk of being an engineer in Silicon Valley. If I have to wear a dress shirt then I'll just have to wear a different watch.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

It's mandatory to wear watch with silicone strap in silicon valley...


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

Also have a Zulu and Hadley Roma rubber. Zulu doesn't allow the watch to flop, but I do prefer the rubber (today anyway) as its sticky and the watch doesnt really move at all. Always fits perfect whether my wrist is swollen or not. 




Sent from my Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks so much for the input and feedback.......ordered my SUN023 today.....it was the one I liked most from the start and had to stick with my gut....will post pics and impressions when It arrives!


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Having owned the black monster and the baby tuna, I can say the SUN beats them in terms of build quality, period. Sapphire crystal, unbeatable lume, GMT, impeccable finishing, markers all aligned and spot one.

Solid piece...



Far East Diver said:


> I'm about a month into ownership of my SUN043, and I still can't get over how solid and well made this watch is. I just bought an SRP775 Turtle, which I love, but it feels borderline cheap compared to the Kinetic Tuna.
> 
> The fit and fishish are great. I probably spend too much time staring at the beautiful brushed golden minute hand. And the lume is INSANE. It's easily better than the lume on my Monster Tuna SRP637 and on the new Turtle, which both have the usual excellent Seiko lume.
> 
> To think, I almost completely dismissed the Kinetic Tuna off hand before seeing one in person because the thought of a glorified quartz watch sounded insane for the suggested retail price of $695.


----------



## Benedict Quek (Mar 30, 2016)

The white one SUN043P1. Hands sometimes difficult to read but love the white face and the sandblasted texture of the shroud. Power reserve now at 6 months after wearing for 4 days and dedicated swing charging of 3 mins every day.


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

finally gotten this watch yesterday after month of contemplating







yes i hate my 6" wirst which in a way sort of not liv up to the watch size...

the watch was the last piece, sort of "display" set, but all the plastic wrapper still intact
the shop gave me SGD $20 discount i bought it at roughly USD340
then came some afterthought... having realized it is kinetic, i now fear that the capacitor might had degraded as the watch is likely to maintained at a low charged while being "display" for god knows how long...
and i will have no way of telling


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

I say just wear it and enjoy it. The battery will take a little bit of time to charge so don't worry if it doesn't show full charge right away as it will take a few days of constant wearing. Mine came with less than a few days charge but so far so good. I can keep it at full charge by wearing it once every week or two. If it really does show problems with the battery keeping charge, the battery should be easy to change.


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

kevio said:


> I say just wear it and enjoy it. The battery will take a little bit of time to charge so don't worry if it doesn't show full charge right away as it will take a few days of constant wearing. Mine came with less than a few days charge but so far so good. I can keep it at full charge by wearing it once every week or two. If it really does show problems with the battery keeping charge, the battery should be easy to change.


hey i appreciate your explanation.
i had already wore it for 1 entire day and with lots of manually shaking, it was able to get to full charge yesterday but when i woke up this morning it fall back to 1mth range....
got it back to full charge and it was able to hold it for the entire of today

this watch series was launched in late 2014, so its just a constant haunting thought lurking in my mind that this "display" could jolly well already been 1 year old.
When i first pick it up at the store it had like a week (10 sec)of charge.
i dont think the battery is in good health if it was being kept at a week's worth of charge for like a year's duration

anyway lesson learnt, always buy a kinetic watch brand new in future, since there no way of telling the health of the battery


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

philipsony said:


> hey i appreciate your explanation.
> i had already wore it for 1 entire day and with lots of manually shaking, it was able to get to full charge yesterday but when i woke up this morning it fall back to 1mth range....
> got it back to full charge and it was able to hold it for the entire of today


If you managed that then your battery is fine. Even dead batteries will light up nice if left on a Kinetic charger for awhile longer.

Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

philipsony said:


> hey i appreciate your explanation.
> i had already wore it for 1 entire day and with lots of manually shaking, it was able to get to full charge yesterday but when i woke up this morning it fall back to 1mth range....
> got it back to full charge and it was able to hold it for the entire of today
> 
> ...


u can always date it to the month of production via the serial number.


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

Everdying said:


> u can always date it to the month of production via the serial number.


how can i do just that? does seiko have a webpage that decipher their serial number?

PS: mine seem to be manufactured last year aug if i were to follow the below link

xxxx://quartzim0d0.c0m/how-to-tell-when-your-seiko-watch-was-made-part-1/


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

There should be no damage to your watches battery from it being a 5 years old and not being fully charged. You may have been unlucky to have a dud battery but Seiko have rigorous testing before these Kinetic watches ever leave the factory. If it starts to charge it is working and just need a full charge to get the full benefit of the Kinetic system. Try the Kinetic charging method, but just constant wrist use should be more than enough sort out your problem. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

On 24mm croc strap.


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

Don't worry about it. I am not super active and mine took aroubd 3 weeks to fully charge. It hovered around 1 month for a long time before getting to six months (full charge) Now no. Matter what my activity level, if stays at full charge. 

Sent from my Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

steve6387 said:


> Don't worry about it. I am not super active and mine took aroubd 3 weeks to fully charge. It hovered around 1 month for a long time before getting to six months (full charge) Now no. Matter what my activity level, if stays at full charge.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk





NNW64 said:


> There should be no damage to your watches battery from it being a 5 years old and not being fully charged. You may have been unlucky to have a dud battery but Seiko have rigorous testing before these Kinetic watches ever leave the factory. If it starts to charge it is working and just need a full charge to get the full benefit of the Kinetic system. Try the Kinetic charging method, but just constant wrist use should be more than enough sort out your problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you guys.
my mind feel better now that i have gotten from the reassurances that you people provided.
so it seem like it does take a while for kinetic to "burn in" and be able to hold onto its maximum charge 
and a watch that was produced last aug doesnt seems too bad the the discount i gotten.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Finally my SUN023 is here....initial impressions? Don't buy from there again, customer service was unbelievably ****E....the watch, however, is amazing......dial depth is great, build very good, fit and finish excellent......even the band, by Seiko standards is nice, miles ahead of the z22......I have ordered a black PVD oyster from Strapsco, and will post pics when it gets here.....misc pics below, let the honeymoon begin!


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Zuludiver BCD Rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Anyone try their SUN023 on a polished SS bracelet? Oyster or Engineer?.....I have ordered a black PVD oyster, but find myself wondering what a straight SS would look like?......please post pics!


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

I need this one....







Photo taken from Internet...


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Anyone try their SUN023 on a polished SS bracelet? Oyster or Engineer?.....I have ordered a black PVD oyster, but find myself wondering what a straight SS would look like?......please post pics!












what do you think?


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

NNW64 said:


> Zuludiver BCD Rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're making me want this strap....

What is the width at the buckle?


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Think it's around 22mm at the buckle, can't say for sure as not wearing it right now. Also bought a black one too, looks v good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

NNW64 said:


> Think it's around 22mm at the buckle, can't say for sure as not wearing it right now. Also bought a black one too, looks v good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was planning to swap it to pvd Seiko buckle but I can't, it's 20mm if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

It's 20mm so your in luck 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

NNW64 said:


> It's 20mm so your in luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice strap on that watch!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Alen David said:


> what do you think?


Really looks great....was concerned about the shroud being black, but as the case underneath is SS you can really pull off a SS bracelet.....so what is it and where'd you get if from? Seems to fit the lugs, is it off the SUN019?.....if so, can u buy the bracelet seperately or are you just the proud owner of both the 19 and 23?


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Really looks great....was concerned about the shroud being black, but as the case underneath is SS you can really pull off a SS bracelet.....so what is it and where'd you get if from? Seems to fit the lugs, is it off the SUN019?.....if so, can u buy the bracelet seperately or are you just the proud owner of both the 19 and 23?


No! I wish I was lucky enough to have both. And yes, it is from the SUN019.

I ordered the bracelet directly from Seiko since I couldn't find it anywhere.

The contrast between the bracelet and the interior case from the shroud makes the shroud stand out more, which I think looks awesome.


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Now my only concern is when I decide to swap back into the original Seiko strap... I'm afraid I would I see scratches on the pvd lugs... Like where the curved ends of the bracelet meet the pvd shroud. I really hope not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So don't swap it!.....to be honest I have come full circle on the SS braclet thing, starting out buying mine on rubber (or whatever) and avoiding the bracelets.....then went full NATO/Zulu for a while, but have slowly come round to loving SS bracelets....so I would honestly love your SUN on the SS and not swap it out, when my PVD shows up (hopefully today) I will likely never swap it out, unless of course, I spring for the SUN019 bracelet!


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> So don't swap it!.....to be honest I have come full circle on the SS braclet thing, starting out buying mine on rubber (or whatever) and avoiding the bracelets.....then went full NATO/Zulu for a while, but have slowly come round to loving SS bracelets....so I would honestly love your SUN on the SS and not swap it out, when my PVD shows up (hopefully today) I will likely never swap it out, unless of course, I spring for the SUN019 bracelet!


Pictures will be nice! I'd like to see other 023s on another setup.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Arrived today....sized and installed......initial impressions are good......quality of the PVD bracelet is good, matte with shinier inner pieces, really adds a inky blackness to the overall feel of the watch......clasp is a little sticky, so may have to lube that with some silicone.......honeymoon is now reset, will likely wear for the balance of the week to "break it in"!


----------



## Benedict Quek (Mar 30, 2016)

White faced SUN043 on black panerai inspired rubber strap.


----------



## Benedict Quek (Mar 30, 2016)

White faced SUN043 on black panerai inspired rubber strap


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm considering one of these, absolutely wild about the design & style of it, but never had a kinetic before. Anyone have any thoughts on getting a kinetic coming from owning only automatics?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Don't let chatter of the charge running down and needing a charger to own a Kinetic watch, scare you. You do NOT need a charger. You have a charger that God gave you; your hands. If the charge gets low, just twirl it around for a minute or two (nice little wrist workout), check the charge and you're good to go for another 6 months. Just periodically check the charge to make sure it's within a month or so.

This is coming from an automatic guy, who recently, purchased his first Quartz Tuna and is loving it.

BTW, I owned a SUN019 not too long ago and loved it. Just felt it was a little too large for ME personally. I think I'm going to reconsider it and repurchase one. This watch looks killer in person and has a substantial weight to it. You definitely know you're wearing something that's a little more special than your average watch.



Pentameter said:


> I'm considering one of these, absolutely wild about the design & style of it, but never had a kinetic before. Anyone have any thoughts on getting a kinetic coming from owning only automatics?


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

I agree with this. I do have a charger, but found that once charged to full, the newer kinetics hold their charge pretty well, even if you don't wear the watch every day. I have the 023 and 019; sometimes I alternate, sometimes I may not wear either for a few days, but with this wear pattern I still have no problem maintaining the full charge on mine.



ViperGuy said:


> Don't let chatter of the charge running down and needing a charger to own a Kinetic watch, scare you. You do NOT need a charger. You have a charger that God gave you; your hands. If the charge gets low, just twirl it around for a minute or two (nice little wrist workout), check the charge and you're good to go for another 6 months. Just periodically check the charge to make sure it's within a month or so.
> 
> This is coming from an automatic guy, who recently, purchased his first Quartz Tuna and is loving it.
> 
> BTW, I owned a SUN019 not too long ago and loved it. Just felt it was a little too large for ME personally. I think I'm going to reconsider it and repurchase one. This watch looks killer in person and has a substantial weight to it. You definitely know you're wearing something that's a little more special than your average watch.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

2 things....1) I considered myself an automatic guy, but loved (in my case) the SUN023.....I wore it for 1 day and fully charged!...it's now in my rotation, and even after 2-3 days off, still fully charged.....
2) got some new bands from Strapsco, 2 Natos and a regular band...pics below.....opinions comments encouraged as always!







































no offense to the other SUN family members (almost got a 045), but the reason I choose the 023 can be seen in the pics - the dial colours just give u more strap options!


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello All, New Seiko SUN023 owner and loving the watch. A few posts up some were discussing chargers and how little motion it takes to top off the battery in these watches. I was wondering if its appropriate to put kinetic watches on an automatic watch winder like are used to keep automatics wound? Cause any damage? If my understanding is correct, once the battery is fully charged further motion doesn't cause over charging. Thanks for any replies. Love all the different straps you all are posting to make the SUN series unique.

Also, can anyone venture a guess as to what the price will be on the SUN065 when its released?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Dont think a kinetic can be charged-up on a watch winder.

Do a search on kinetic charger. There are also alternative charger like Dakota, Braun, ...etc


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Dont think a kinetic can be charged-up on a watch winder.

Do a search on kinetic charger. There are also alternative charger like Dakota, Braun, ...etc


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Had mine for a few months, charged straight up and even if I leave it for a week it's fully charged when I put it on again, plus it loses about a second every two weeks. Not too shabby!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> no offense to the other SUN family members (almost got a 045), but the reason I choose the 023 can be seen in the pics - the dial colours just give u more strap options!


True, the only straps I tried and didn't look good on it were a Bond NATO and a green canvas


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Going to disagree here. The 019 is the best SUN to have because it will literally match with any strap you put on it. Its all steel and has no colors on it.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I looked at the SUN019, and was not impressed with the SS band.......I have been all over the map on bands......originally I always got the cheapest version of a watch, invariably on rubber, then went with my own choices.....then I got on a SS kick and eithe r bought on stainless or ungraded what I had!......now Seiko rubber on the SUN023 and SRP653 is soooooooo nice, I almost just stayed with them!.....almost.......but back to the 019, not a fan of the SS and figured I'd have more fun with the 023......now don't count me out on their being a 019 in my future! I do suffer from Seikoness after all!


----------



## donkey__jaw (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

The other side of the coin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

donkey__jaw said:


> View attachment 7924322


i just accidentally hit my sun019p1 with my bicycle and had the same kind of chip off as yours in the inner ringer of the bezel
i am so angry with myself now @!$#%^U&


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a buddy that liked my SUN so much that, he went and purchased the same exact watch. His looks like it's been to hell and back. But that watch is still ticking and not skipping a beat. He loves that watch.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

NNW64 said:


> The other side of the coin!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice mesh. Where did you get it friend?


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

www.strapcode.com 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

philipsony said:


> i just accidentally hit my sun019p1 with my bicycle and had the same kind of chip off as yours in the inner ringer of the bezel
> i am so angry with myself now @!$#%^U&


Did the bike survive?


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

Higs said:


> Did the bike survive?


i like your sense of humor 

but dammit, the part of the bike where my watch hit was the bike's brake lever
its hard plastic, why would it chip off the bezel ring o|


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

i will keep a look out for this prospex series though
pretty sure the moment production stop i will just buy a brand new sun019 to keep as spare
i just love the 019 so much


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Alen David said:


> what do you think?


That's a hot combo!
Looks very cybernetic for me.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So I have a 023, and have been fighting the Seikoness that takes over, but am still looking at getting another SUN....so I started looking at the 045......I have looked at multiple sites....and everyone lists the "glass" as hardlex, not the sapphire crystal like in the 023......can any owners address this, is it a seller typo or is it hardlex in the 045?........thanks


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> So I have a 023, and have been fighting the Seikoness that takes over, but am still looking at getting another SUN....so I started looking at the 045......I have looked at multiple sites....and everyone lists the "glass" as hardlex, not the sapphire crystal like in the 023......can any owners address this, is it a seller typo or is it hardlex in the 045?........thanks


If it helps, my SUN04*3* says 'Sapphire Crystal' on the caseback.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

K, thanks.....but what about the 045? Anyone?


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep .. Sapphire


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mine the same too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Me109 said:


> Yep .. Sapphire
> View attachment 7966202


thanks......


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

My 019 is still the favourite watch ive ever owned and the nicest these are GREAT seikos.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Clear and beautiful shots.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> So I have a 023, and have been fighting the Seikoness that takes over, but am still looking at getting another SUN....so I started looking at the 045......I have looked at multiple sites....and everyone lists the "glass" as hardlex, not the sapphire crystal like in the 023......can any owners address this, is it a seller typo or is it hardlex in the 045?........thanks
> 
> View attachment 7957874
> View attachment 7957898


Great color combination! What leather strap is that?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

kevio said:


> Great color combination! What leather strap is that?


Its a a vintage Strapsco......https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B015JOX91I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ..........on eBay and/or Amazon.......


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Its a a vintage Strapsco......https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B015JOX91I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ..........on eBay and/or Amazon.......


Thanks! I currently have a Popov on my Sun019 but the strap just feels a bit too thin for such a beefy looking watch.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have been looking for a GMT diver to go anywhere and do anything with... After trying multiple models, I think this is it!


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

In case anyone was wondering about sizing.. 019/035/autozilla






019/gsar/007






fyi, the GSAR and 007 are pretty much the same size, but the camera angle distorts it a bit.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Couple straps arrived in the mail today.......did I buy these? I guess.......like the tan NATO the best....may try the charcoal on my 653....






































Once again, no offense to the other SUNs out there, but I just feel the colours of the 023 (from the case, to the bezel, the dial and indices), just give you more band options?.....just my 2 cents.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Following on from Me109s post of size comparison, a few more below........the SUN line is a beast, wearing bigger than the SKX or monster line....bigger then the SRP639.... And even gives my baby blue 653 a run for it's money!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)

Twins


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bbeef said:


> Twins
> View attachment 8037114


hmmm...have seen the white in person (SUN043?) and am impressed by it......always tried to steer away from the white faced watches, as find them hard to read - my VSA is white faced and not the easiest to see the hands! - but the SUN is very legible.....not keen on that white band, but I do have a bag of straps, pretty sure I could find one to fit!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Mhutch said:


>


What is that in the background?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwoah (Sep 14, 2015)

woah! now that's a pet...



Mhutch said:


>


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone able to suggest where to buy spring bars for this model thank you 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

Content deleted. Incorrect Info


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

awesome thank you.



steve6387 said:


> You can get replacement spring bars on the popular auction site. Look for the seller: timepiecerepublic - I believe what you want is: New 4PC 24mm Stainless Fat Spring Bars Fit SEIKO PROSPEX ZULU Band Strap
> 
> I got 4 for $6.50 usd shipped.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

In Nashville yesterday timing the wait for some HattieB's Hot fried chicken


----------



## Lin_michael (Jan 8, 2016)

Just received my white sun. It's a beautiful and HUGE watch but I'm liking it in my 6.75" wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RooSje (May 21, 2016)

Just joined the seiko SUN club.









We know the seize, the weight, the looks so i won't repeat it..
One thing I didn't read yet..., if you have a big wrist check if the oem strap fits your wrist.
I won't complain about my wrist size :0) but also can't say it's huge, and the strap just fitted me.
I only had to adjusted it to the smallest position, no links removed, and it was fine, meaning if your wrist would be just a bit larger the default strap will be to short. And that is a suprise for me since most other watches I have needed one or more of the links to be removed to fit me. And this Seiko is the biggest watch I have so the strap is relative short.
I came from a ORIS diver, loved the watch but I always hated the needed adjustment every month to keep it within a few minutes accurate. Last week it took a big hit and it slowed down even more, I guess it is now desparate for a big maintenance job (If the blow did't do actual internal damage..). So with an inaccurate watch pending for an expensive maintenance job I started to look around..
when I saw the SUN019 I was sold...
Love mechanical watches but hate their inaccuracy, so I'm now trying the best of both worlds with my new Seiko.

I must say I think the price quality is amazing, so much for so 'little' it is a no brainer, if your wrist is big enough and you like the style just get one.
Shouldn't say it I guess, but I think I would have paid twice the price if that was what it costed...

Love the looks and if adjusting every month is now history, and I think it is, I'm loving this one.
Since ordering it I read a lot of forums, thanks for all info and pictures, and I also love the SUN023. I would put it on an orange Robby (Hirsch) strap and use the black strap to put on the 019 now and then.
Would love to have the 023 with an SS outer case iso the black one.
But all that will be in the future if the 019 will stand up to my expectations.


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

JLS36 said:


> awesome thank you.


I am going back to edit my post on this. I just tried those springbars for the first time last night. While they do fit, they are not the exact same size. They look to be 1-2 mm shorter overall than the stock. Width seems similar. You will notice the difference with the bracelet (end link gaps). Not with a NATO or leather.


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations and wear it in good health. 
The SUN019 bracelet might be short, but the available OEM rubber strap is plenty long, and my favorite seiko strap to date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The stock strap on the SUN023 is the joint best Seiko strap I have ever worn....right there with the rubber band on the SRP653.....that said, my 023 is on rust leather waiting on a new PVD bracelet.....


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

steve6387 said:


> I am going back to edit my post on this. I just tried those springbars for the first time last night. While they do fit, they are not the exact same size. They look to be 1-2 mm shorter overall than the stock. Width seems similar. You will notice the difference with the bracelet (end link gaps). Not with a NATO or leather.


No worries. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

steve6387 said:


> Content deleted. Incorrect Info


Just PM you.


----------



## Wayne Lee (Feb 16, 2006)

A beautiful diver's watch. Should take a photo of the watch on your wrist.


----------



## seraya.hermon (Feb 24, 2015)

Affordable kinetic's diver....i just want to post the pics but it seems the regulation doesn't allow me to upload pics as a newbie

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> The stock strap on the SUN023 is the joint best Seiko strap I have ever worn....right there with the rubber band on the SRP653.....that said, my 023 is on rust leather waiting on a new PVD bracelet.....


I've found the SRP653 strap to be really uncomfortable due to my dinky 6.5" wrists for two reasons. First, I need an in between hole as the strap is either too big or too small. Then there's the issue with tail length, which ends up being too long when I use the fourth hole. Gets caught on everything. My solution was to use a NATO, which solved all of my problems.

All that being said, I'd still love to try the stock strap on my SUN019 even if it's a similar material and length as the SRP653.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

kevio said:


> I've found the SRP653 strap to be really uncomfortable due to my dinky 6.5" wrists for two reasons. First, I need an in between hole as the strap is either too big or too small. Then there's the issue with tail length, which ends up being too long when I use the fourth hole. Gets caught on everything. My solution was to use a NATO, which solved all of my problems.
> 
> All that being said, I'd still love to try the stock strap on my SUN019 even if it's a similar material and length as the SRP653.


As I said, both original straps on the SUN023 and SRP653 are amazing, but not so amazing that I actually use them!
my wrist is pretty big, I think over 7.5" (i am6'4" and 235) - never actually measured it - and have never had an issue with the strap sticking out......I guess I just like leather and stainless steel....hhhhmmmmm....anyway, my SUN on leather and SRP on a super engineer are below:


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

kevio said:


> I've found the SRP653 strap to be really uncomfortable due to my dinky 6.5" wrists for two reasons. First, I need an in between hole as the strap is either too big or too small. Then there's the issue with tail length, which ends up being too long when I use the fourth hole. Gets caught on everything. My solution was to use a NATO, which solved all of my problems.
> 
> All that being said, I'd still love to try the stock strap on my SUN019 even if it's a similar material and length as the SRP653.


Pic below of the Seiko rubber for the SUN and SRP.......SUN is the PVD hardware.......same length, only difference is the SUN band feels softer and is, of course, 24mm:


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> Pic below of the Seiko rubber for the SUN and SRP.......SUN is the PVD hardware.......same length, only difference is the SUN band feels softer and is, of course, 24mm:
> 
> View attachment 8236570


Just curious- is the hardware on both straps the same size? Wondering if interchangeable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redrabbits (Feb 16, 2016)

Does anyone change the strap with metal black PVD?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

regtor said:


> Just curious- is the hardware on both straps the same size? Wondering if interchangeable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup, the buckle and keepers are the same size....the SUN strap is only truly 24mm where you insert those cute, fat, little Seiko spring bars.......


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Pic below of the Seiko rubber for the SUN and SRP.......SUN is the PVD hardware.......same length, only difference is the SUN band feels softer and is, of course, 24mm:
> 
> View attachment 8236570


I wonder if if softer makes more of a difference in comfort or the right length. In the end, the SRP653 is still really comfortable on a Nato so no plans to ever put it back on the rubber strap.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Baetuna (Jun 5, 2016)

hi, I have a seiko tuna sun 019 all sliver and a seiko tuna sun023 with black rubber band, I am looking for a steel black band for my seiko sun 023 which came with a black rubber band, the band wud be the same as the silver band on my seiko sun 019, but in black is this band attainable or do I have to mod


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Baetuna said:


> hi, I have a seiko tuna sun 019 all sliver and a seiko tuna sun023 with black rubber band, I am looking for a steel black band for my seiko sun 023 which came with a black rubber band, the band wud be the same as the silver band on my seiko sun 019, but in black is this band attainable or do I have to mod


There is a Seiko Solar chronograph with the exact case and bracelet in black. Look it up, I'm on cellphone


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> There is a Seiko Solar chronograph with the exact case and bracelet in black. Look it up, I'm on cellphone


The PVD bracelet exists in that model however, in keeping with the "diver's watch" idea, that bracelet does not come with the extension clasp. Might be a deal breaker for some and not for others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Alen David said:


> The PVD bracelet exists in that model however, in keeping with the "diver's watch" idea, that bracelet does not come with the extension clasp. Might be a deal breaker for some and not for others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a plus for me since this kind of diving extensions are impractical for everyday use and I wouldn't dive with a bracelet on anyway


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Joined the club today. Love it! 

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Fell in love and out of love. As quickly as it came, it is now gone... Sold...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Almost here:-!

SUN065P1 | SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Would love to get my hands on a PADI SUN - anyone know where they will be available?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> Almost here:-!
> 
> SUN065P1 | SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
> 
> ...


Yum yum ! Nice. Beautiful. But i know its going to cost.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Would love to get my hands on a PADI SUN - anyone know where they will be available?


I think any Seiko AD can order one for you :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Glockcubed (Mar 24, 2016)

Check out Mimo's in Longbeach.


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

really thinking about getting a SUN019. i like Seiko and the way they make attractive dive watches at many price points; just wish they had more watches with a GMT function.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

pointlineplane said:


> really thinking about getting a SUN019. i like Seiko and the way they make attractive dive watches at many price points; just wish they had more watches with a GMT function.


Yep. More options would be nice. Surprising how often I line for this feature while traveling for work.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

pointlineplane said:


> really thinking about getting a SUN019. i like Seiko and the way they make attractive dive watches at many price points; just wish they had more watches with a GMT function.


but they do, unless u specifically mean dive watches with gmt.
else the kinetic gmt movement is found in quite a lot of SUN models.
one of the nicest looking ones are the SUN015 / 017 / 025.


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

What would make me really happy is a sub-$500 Seiko with either an automatic or solar movement with a GMT hand and round index markers. Basically a smaller version of the Prospex GMT that's the subject of this thread. (I can live with a kinetic movement, but would prefer automatic or solar.) Or basically a sub-$500 version of the Rolex GMT Master, but with the crown at 4 o'clock. Or basically a less expensive version of the upcoming Seiko SBDB017 and SBDB018 Spring Drive GMT watches, and with round index markers.

That's my unicorn.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys has anyone heard of shrouds sold individually by anyone, yobokies, dagaz? Would like to swap the black one in my 023 with a SS


----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Guys has anyone heard of shrouds sold individually by anyone, yobokies, dagaz? Would like to swap the black one in my 023 with a SS


Could the 3 amigos help?
AD in Singapore can order the shrouds from Seiko. Just let them know which ref. number
Maybe other ADs can too.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

EDIT: Double Post


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

I got mine today, it's a beast but so visually appealing! The OEM strap was too long for my 6.5" flat wrist, it's on a 24/20mm Hadley-Roma Kevlar strap.


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice SUN065. That band looks great with it too. enjoy!


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

Look what just arrived... just love the blue. A nice stable mate to my Blumo. I wish Seiko would have offered a blue strap but I might see what's out there.
I've got a serious and (as posted earlier in this thread) well-documented weakness for the SUN series Kinetic GMT. Now, will Seiko offer an orange or yellow dial version ?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Great looking watch ...... Wish they weren't all so big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

Have a Padi turtle on its way but would love to have a double PADI. How many of you have both variations?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks to a generous local member, I was able to try out the PADI Turtle and compare it against my PADI Kinetic GMT diver (flat 6.5" wrist):









Picture posted on Seiko's Instagram:


----------



## donkey__jaw (Jan 9, 2016)

My Sun019 has a mesh bracelet. Im interested in purchasing a Super Engineer II bracelet but can't find any pictures of a Sun with one. Does anyone here have a Super Engineer II band on their Sun?


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

I wear my sun019 as my beater and recently got the sun043, eyeing up the padi now too. I love the case shape and size, perfect on my 7 1/4 wrist.


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

I've had my 019 for almost a couple of weeks now and I'm smitten!

As much as I like the SS bracelet I'm really not liking the polished parts, as others have said, it makes it too blingy. I've just put it on a 5-ring (bead blasted) Zulu and I like it even more. It just looks soooo purposeful and mean now. I'm about to pull the trigger on a Super Engineer II and I'll be looking for an OEM rubber strap soon, too.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Where can I get a spare SUN019 bracelet? I want to put it on my newly laded PADI SUN065. Any leads?


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone else see that Massdrop had the SUN023 for $170!! I had to jump on this one.


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

Astropin said:


> Anyone else see that Massdrop had the SUN023 for $170!! I had to jump on this one.


Yeah, I saw it but by the time I'd read the email & clicked the link the drop had ended. :-(

I believe it was a 300 unit drop and I was amazed at how fast they all went, then I saw the price they went for and it all made sense.


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

Loneman said:


> Yeah, I saw it but by the time I'd read the email & clicked the link the drop had ended. :-(
> 
> I believe it was a 300 unit drop and I was amazed at how fast they all went, then I saw the price they went for and it all made sense.


Yeah, I'm shocked I got one....I don't normally pull the trigger that fast. Now I need to find a strap becasue that massive rubber it comes on will never fit my wrist.


----------



## LYF5221 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm a SUN 0xx lover from France.
I would be interested in buying one of your OEM rubber straps for these models.
I also would like to exchange one of my ss shrouds with a black one.

Just PM me if any interest in my offers.

Cheers.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Loneman said:


> I've had my 019 for almost a couple of weeks now and I'm smitten!
> 
> As much as I like the SS bracelet I'm really not liking the polished parts, as others have said, it makes it too blingy. I've just put it on a 5-ring (bead blasted) Zulu and I like it even more. It just looks soooo purposeful and mean now. I'm about to pull the trigger on a Super Engineer II and I'll be looking for an OEM rubber strap soon, too.
> 
> View attachment 9614098


I've been playing with striped natos on my new sun019 and I don't like many of them....









Something about the watch screams for a plain 5 ring Zulu. It just begs for a brutish strap.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sausage (Nov 13, 2016)

I like very much my SUN019 and SUN043


----------



## Sausage (Nov 13, 2016)

Finally both with OEM rubber strap. Me like!


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

I think both the sun043 and sun019 look much better on the black rubber straps than the ones they come with. I've looked around online for those straps. Any chance you could share the site where you managed to find them? Thanks


----------



## Sausage (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes I agree. And the rubber strap is much more comfortable than original metal bracelet.

I got the OEM straps from Ebay UK. There is a nice seller called : watch-expert-europe (you could mail and ask them if they do not have in stock at the moment?).
Sorry this site does not let me put a direct link..I hope you find it by the name.

The strap is not cheap, around 75 eur incl. postage. But I tink they are worth it ( I bought 2 ...).


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

Mine now on a Strapcode Super Engineer II:












Sausage said:


> Finally both with OEM rubber strap. Me like!


What a great looking pair! Oooh-er Missus. Perfectly in sync, too. b-)



Mbaulfinger said:


> I think both the sun043 and sun019 look much better on the black rubber straps than the ones they come with. I've looked around online for those straps. Any chance you could share the site where you managed to find them? Thanks


Mine came from eBay UK, too. Though, the seller is also out of stock. Your profile doesn't show your location, if it's Europe then there seems to be quite a few available on eBay, one seller in the Netherlands with three and another in France with ten (both post worldwide), just search for the product number R01Y011J0.

HTH.


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey Guys, Thanks for the great information on the OEM strap


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

After hesitating a long time between the different standard models, I fell for the 065 and its beautiful dark blue dial :


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

butcherjp said:


> After hesitating a long time between the different standard models, I fell for the 065 and its beautiful dark blue dial :
> 
> View attachment 10245442
> 
> ...


Nice choice! I keep thinking about selling my sun019 and buying that one! Such a nice color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

The shade of blue is perfect. Few years ago, I sold my Blumo because its blue was too light. I also tried the Padi Turtle and didnt like the blue neither (also too light). The kinetic tuna blue is darker, deeper and the global colour scheme is more settle. I also like the two main hands in white, the red GMT hand and the coordinated bezel and dial.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

It really is the perfect shade of blue, especially when you see it outdoors.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Sun 065 just arrived.....


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats ! The community expands b-)


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

keemen&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

keemen


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

The black 4 ring supernato is my preferred way of wearing the SUN019.
Sturdy, functional and the "polished brick" on the wrist for fun.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

I have just picked up the PADI Kinectic, will post a couple of photos this weekend, although it actually looks identical to every other Seiko PADI. But the reason i got it was because apparently they are almost out of stock, in the UK anyway. Not sure how long they will be available for. 

Also, I want to change the strap to probably a metal one, anybody have any good suggestions. I think it is 24mm.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Got this a few weeks ago and can't believe the accuracy compared to the Naval Observatory time. In 3 weeks -1 second


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Got this a few weeks ago and can't believe the accuracy compared to the Naval Observatory time. In 3 weeks -1 second

View attachment 10275890


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> I have just picked up the PADI Kinectic, will post a couple of photos this weekend, although it actually looks identical to every other Seiko PADI. But the reason i got it was because apparently they are almost out of stock, in the UK anyway. Not sure how long they will be available for.
> 
> Also, I want to change the strap to probably a metal one, anybody have any good suggestions. I think it is 24mm.


Yes, they seem to be more and more difficult to find. That's also why I decided to get one before it is too late.

I am presently looking for a Strapcode shark mesh for mine. I already have one in 22mm on another Seiko, it is such a nice metal strap. |>


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

any curve metal bracelet that compatible with this watch? perhaps one from strapcode? 
my original metal bracelet from sun019 already all scratched over


----------



## philipsony (Feb 16, 2016)

ZIPPER79 said:


> Got this a few weeks ago and can't believe the accuracy compared to the Naval Observatory time. In 3 weeks -1 second
> 
> View attachment 10275890


what strap is that? looks good


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Greetings Kineticians.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's mine that i picked up 2 days ago. I'm loving this watch, except it still isn't on a full charge yet. Been swing it and wearing it but its still on 20 seconds.

I also got one that was made in japan that came with the special edition case. I think its not available in certain countries.

My favorite watch by far. GMT function is invaluable since i travel a lot.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

travelmate2440 said:


> I'm loving this watch, except it still isn't on a full charge yet. Been swing it and wearing it but its still on 20 seconds.


I wear my one for one week, 50% of the time in rotation with an auto chrono. It reached the 20s mark after one day, and the 30s mark yesterday. Efficient movement!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

butcherjp said:


> I wear my one for one week, 50% of the time in rotation with an auto chrono. It reached the 20s mark after one day, and the 30s mark yesterday. Efficient movement!


my experience is it lives in the 30s briefly, which doesn't mean you don't have 6 month charge.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Sean779 said:


> my experience is it lives in the 30s briefly, which doesn't mean you don't have 6 month charge.


So what your saying is that its never really fully charged. I've been wearing my for 3 days now and it won't hit the 30s. If i swing it for a few minutes it goes up to 30, then 10 minutes later its back to 20.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Shanghai said:


> So what your saying is that its never really fully charged. I've been wearing my for 3 days now and it won't hit the 30s. If i swing it for a few minutes it goes up to 30, then 10 minutes later its back to 20.


Problem is Seiko states 20s is a one month charge, which is not true if you begin the month count when the kinetic goes from 30s to 20s...it's about a 6 month charge. I've got 3 kinetics and it took me a while to realize there's no 30s nirvana, it's more (the 30s) a way of knowing your watch is fully charged for ~ 6 months.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Sun 065 Padi on blue leather


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

Shanghai said:


> So what your saying is that its never really fully charged. I've been wearing my for 3 days now and it won't hit the 30s. If i swing it for a few minutes it goes up to 30, then 10 minutes later its back to 20.


My second 019 did that, I charged it via usual wearing for a week _and_ manually swung it while watching the footy once and through a couple of movies, etc. It took a while but it eventually got to 30s then within hours it was back to 20s so back to Earnest Jones it went. The replacement took around 4 days of wearing with the odd manual charging to get to 30s and it hasn't left there since.

I was concerned it had sat in the jewellers window for the 2 years since it was manufactured and the cell capacity had dropped as a result, I slept much better after getting the replacement.

HTH.


----------



## Ignaciob (Dec 28, 2016)

Just spent my first week with my new SUN023 in Maui and loved it! Within two days of receiving it I actually was in saltwater body surfing and even had a little build-up by the last day....soaked it in some fresh water when I got home. The silicon strap feels and wears way better than the one I got on my SKX.

The weird sound and "whirr" feeling was a bit strange at first, but I don't seem to notice it anymore and went from 10 seconds of reserve to 20 seconds somewhere on the trip.

Changing timezones was an absolute breeze and enjoyed the GMT function to compare with some METARS at the local airport. My second recent Seiko and a perfect sporty companion to my SKX009 with strapcode for evenings.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Loneman said:


> My second 019 did that, I charged it via usual wearing for a week _and_ manually swung it while watching the footy once and through a couple of movies, etc. It took a while but it eventually got to 30s then within hours it was back to 20s so back to Earnest Jones it went. The replacement took around 4 days of wearing with the odd manual charging to get to 30s and it hasn't left there since.
> 
> I was concerned it had sat in the jewellers window for the 2 years since it was manufactured and the cell capacity had dropped as a result, I slept much better after getting the replacement.
> 
> HTH.


That's interesting. I'm going to give mine another week.

I've got the special edition and there's not that many around, so sending it back and getting a new one may not be a good option, unless they change the capacitor/battery (not sure what they have)

I went to the gym last night, 40 minutes on the X-Trainer charged it for a few hours, then in the morning it had gone back to 20.

I think the special editions only came out in October so the capacitor shouldn't be that old.

Any ideas, also, I got mine from H Samual, there service doesn't seem the best.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

What's most important is duration of charge. My 3 kinetics spend little time in 30s, yet stay charged at least 6 months. The Seiko gauge like an off speedometer is imprecise.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Loneman said:


> My second 019 did that, I charged it via usual wearing for a week _and_ manually swung it while watching the footy once and through a couple of movies, etc. It took a while but it eventually got to 30s then within hours it was back to 20s so back to Earnest Jones it went. The replacement took around 4 days of wearing with the odd manual charging to get to 30s and it hasn't left there since.
> 
> I was concerned it had sat in the jewellers window for the 2 years since it was manufactured and the cell capacity had dropped as a result, I slept much better after getting the replacement.
> 
> HTH.


Odd, because my 019 has been in the shop window as well since 2014 (i checked the serial number calculator) and i bought it this summer. 4 days of wearing and shaking it a bit and after that as a daily worn watch except for the weekends, it never left the 30 seconds mark.
My SKA371 goes from the full charge mark at 30 seconds to 20 seconds after a week when it isn't moved, but that one was made in 2015.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

CADirk said:


> Odd, because my 019 has been in the shop window as well since 2014 (i checked the serial number calculator) and i bought it this summer. 4 days of wearing and shaking it a bit and after that as a daily worn watch except for the weekends, it never left the 30 seconds mark.
> My SKA371 goes from the full charge mark at 30 seconds to 20 seconds after a week when it isn't moved, but that one was made in 2015.


How do you check the manufacture date, what is the serial number calculator, website, simple maths??


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Certainly.

With the proper imput, they will provide you with a reasonably accurate prodcution date for the watch.

WatchSleuth - Seiko Date Finder


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi Good Friends,
I'd like to share my thoughts about the way kinetic behaves (5M62 and 5M85 only). 
When I purchased it new, I had this charging issues as well. It stays at 30secs for a day or so and then drops back to 20secs.
Then the Thread Starter xzqt told me it takes quite some time to charge these kinetic watches and I believe this is probably the reason many prefer automatics over kinetics.
So, I purchased the YT02A Seiko Charger and this made me realise that in order to reach a complete charge from 20secs, I had to charge for 6 hours (twice on a YT02A) and this will allow the 30sec mark to remain about a month without wearing at all.
And after 6 months, it drops to a 10sec mark. And it takes about 12hrs (4 times on YT02A ) to reach 30sec mark again.
This differs from one watch to another which I own but in a small amount
Thank you and I hope this information is useful.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Apparently mine was made around May 2016. Think that could be a little off, since these watches only came out in Sept/Oct time. I've been hitting the gym and wearing it daily now and it seems to be holding on the 30s mark daily, so maybe it's beginning to get fully charged. Certainly better than when i bought it.

Two plus points for this watch, the first being a Kinetic, means in the UK i can wear it under my jacket for about 9 months of the year, saving it from getting scratched, knocked it against a door yesterday, no damage at all. Also, the GMT hand is very easy and quick to read, something i was a little worried about, but they seem to have the right size for it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

The capacitor behavior can be somewhat erratic off the bat. The reserve indicator probably measures voltage and in some cases this will fluctuate upwards in a lithium ion battery without actually reaching the capacity threshold. I've seen that in my cellphone as well with the quick charge function; supposedly it reaches 100% faster but it seems to discharge faster than when charged slowly as well. I'd say give it a couple of months of wear before taking the reserve indicator at face value.
Initially it was very hard for my SUN023 to charge up, I had to put it through a number of charging cycles in a charger before it started holding a charge properly.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, i agree with you on this. I'm charging mine by just using it everyday, at least an hour walk and a bit of gym work. It seems to be holding charge better now. Kinetics don't like sitting in shops at all that's for sure.

I can't get mine to charge of a Braun charger for some reason like other people have. 

I was in Earnest Jones the other day and they had a pepsi one there that was dead flat. I looked at it and thought, i wouldn't want to get that one now.


----------



## aguilaclon (Jun 5, 2014)

Can you tell me who is Massdrop, thanks


----------



## aguilaclon (Jun 5, 2014)

Astropin said:


> Anyone else see that Massdrop had the SUN023 for $170!! I had to jump on this one.


Can you tell me who is Massdrop????. thanks


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

aguilaclon said:


> Can you tell me who is Massdrop????. thanks


This: Massdrop.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

? Who wants to trade for my silver shroud ?
My new SUN019 is arriving Monday, and I'm looking forward to swapping out the shroud for a dark one, or, have it coated if there are no takers. I've photoshopped the swap after seeing some tunas with the dark ceramic shroud.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Smaller than I thought.

I just took delivery of my new kinetic diver - I'm reluctant to call it a tuna - and what surprised me most is that it isn't all that big. It's actually about the same as my shrouded monster - also reluctant to call that a "baby tuna" - and with the NATO straps under the monster the height is about the same. When I weighed the monster and the kinetic diver without straps, they were only 9 grams apart. I suppose a big part of the common critique on the size has to do with the culture common in collectors, that is, I'm thinking that a lot of them never took to the fad of oversized watches last decade (a friend would correct people, "i prefer to think of it as a very small clock"). Still, I would have expected that I'd read more uproar about the size of the monster if it were size alone. Wrist presence, particularly owing to the bracelet, and perhaps the complexity of the dial and shortness of the hands, all contribute to a (false) sense of greater heft in the watch itself. It is tall, I will give you that, but for me that just means that a NATO is out of the question.

Here is my small collection, and for reference, my wrist is about 7 and 1/4" and the Garmin is right at the limit for me and the SUN019 feels smaller.










Four o'clock is an eye-catcher with the gmt (home) hand


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice comparison shots CaveDiver. I've got a Fenix and love it. Only knock against it is that the display although perfectly readable is a bit dim for my liking. I switch between the Fenix and the SUN023


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My PADI SUN065.......previously had the 023, but much prefer the color's on this!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats Cave Diver. Like you I don't really like the way NATOs (and especially Zulu style ones) wear with the thicker divers, unless they have a curved back ala the Scallop ("monster tuna"). I also thought the watch isn't really that big in person. Will definitely join the SUN019 club soon.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Does anyone know if any other bezel inserts fit in this bezel? I'd like something more like on the tunas or skx007, i.e., no special distinction from 0-20.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Maratac band, much more pleasant for daily wear.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> My PADI SUN065.......previously had the 023, but much prefer the color's on this!
> 
> View attachment 11843330


The blue is pretty. I personally can't stand anything PADI, but I will give them this on this model - clever use of red. the red is a nice aesthetic touch for daily wear, but when actually diving it will turn grey/black and effectively de-clutter the dial by more or less disappearing the GMT hand. Smart. (for desk-divers, here's what happens to red underwater, and why pepsi-style divers bezels are dumb: 



).


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I must admit, it took me some time to get used to these new kinetics but once I saw one in the flesh, I had to get one. I fell for the 50th anniversary edition SUN045 and loved the watch completely so I sourced a new one online. Unfortunately, I'm a little miffed at the seller for not specifying the packaging would be the usual Seiko blue and white pillow affair - especially when his sales pics showed the 50th anniversary boxing - AND - the watch I received was definitely a return or display model as the blue caseback sticker had definitely been removed and re-applied. After a full examination of the watch, the only other dissappointment was the capicitor was completely dead on arrival - after 1 week of wear she's holding between the 20 and 30 second mark, but just another reason why I have officially jumped off the 'flea-bay' watch purchases for good. Even with those negatives, they are in no way a reflection of the watch (only the shady seller) - impressive lume, solid bezel action, nice pvd coating, sapphire crystal, and the amazing dial w/GMT function - a solid performer that looks the part. It would be interesting to hear from other SUN043/045 owners if they received the Seiko 50th anniversary packaging for their watches? (sorry for the crappy cell phone pic)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well everyone who bought it off an AD got the box, anyone who got it off a grey seller did not.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

The SUN045 is such a gorgeous watch. Even though I replaced the SUN021 shroud to a black piece taken off from SUN023, I still went ahead and got the SUN045.... worth every penny spent.









Mine came with the 50th anniversary box. Nothing to shout about but I'd be seriously disappointed if it came in some small nonexclusive box irrelevant to its 50th anniversary release.
Makes you look like you're Kimmel screwed by badass Matt right in front of 50 million people when you unbox your parcel....


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I can't begin to explain how awesome a double domed crystal looks on this watch. It looks deeper, richer, oh man. I'll get a better pic soon, but had to post even this quick shot after just picking it up.










I swear it makes it look even bigger, but more like a tuna (emphasizes roundness) and without adding bulk










The watchmaker who installed the crystal for me was very impressed. He said he likes the watch a lot. He used to head the Seiko distribution and service in my state before starting his own shop. He says the kinetics now are great, and this watch in particular is really nice.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Newly arrived on last Friday. Resized the bracelet on my own without issue - if one knows what one is doing, and has the right tools, it's actually pretty easy to do. In my case I watched a very good video on how to do it from YouTuber Just Blue Fish.

After a couple of days wearing it on the bracelet I decided to slap a 24mm Hirsch Artisan Leather on it (not sure of the actual model name, it's an older one) and I think it looks and wears better on the watch, despite an obvious gap at the lugs. Might start saving for the PADI version so I can use the bracelet on that gorgeous blue dial one.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Love my PADI SUN......on a 24mm Borealis rubber strap.....
Always loved the dial depth on the SUNs..


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> Love my PADI SUN......on a 24mm Borealis rubber strap.....
> Always loved the dial depth on the SUNs..
> View attachment 11991818
> View attachment 11991858


Fantastic shot and fantastic combo as well.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Fantastic shot and fantastic combo as well.


Thanks...

i did did have a SUN023, but could never find a good strap combo that I liked.....the case was either to dark, or the dial color's didn't go with the strap...

but the PADI has been so much easier to match to a strap....and the Borealis rubber strap are amazing!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> i did did have a SUN023, but could never find a good strap combo that I liked.....the case was either to dark, or the dial color's didn't go with the strap...
> 
> but the PADI has been so much easier to match to a strap....and the Borealis rubber strap are amazing!


Yeah the PADI SUN is hawt, especially on that navy Borealis, I've been thinking of getting one too to complement my SUN019 (only a few days old). Which means I would most likely need a Kinetic charger in my future...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Yeah the PADI SUN is hawt, especially on that navy Borealis, I've been thinking of getting one too to complement my SUN019 (only a few days old). Which means I would most likely need a Kinetic charger in my future...


The SUN019 would look so good on a black Borealis rubber band!

did I mention they are only $25!

a steal!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> The SUN019 would look so good on a black Borealis rubber band!
> 
> did I mention they are only $25!
> 
> a steal!


Yes - a much better choice than the Isofranes, wouldn't you say? At least in the value for money department. Already asking my guy for a quote on the black Borealis ;-)


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Axeltow (Jun 12, 2017)

Just ordered a SUN065 to replace my recently +5min/hr 80s vintage 6309. Looking forward to the new watch and possibly going the mod route on my old watch.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Got the Land version , a really sweet watch .

Beanerds .


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Recently picked up another SUN019. I had sold my old one to fund a 300m Tuna. Realized how much I missed my 019.

Best value dive watch IMO - I picked up my first one for $250 used. Just bought a NIB one for $265. To get this quality for under $300 is amazing - feels equal to the quality of my 300m tuna - maybe more so in certain aspects.

Only quirk with this watch is that I cannot wear it on a bracelet - looks and feels like a different watch on a nice rubber dive strap - so much better!










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

I like the sun019 better on the rubber strap than on the stock metal band. What brand strap are you using? Thanks


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

Mbaulfinger said:


> I like the sun019 better on the rubber strap than on the stock metal band. What brand strap are you using? Thanks


I found a cheap Zulu much more comfortable than the stock rubber.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005...oma+rubber&dpPl=1&dpID=41qS+Dxd5qL&ref=plSrch

24mm Hadley Roma rubber strap. I added a cheap 20mm roller buckle from ebay that suits the strap well.

I like this strap as it is very thick at lugs - it fills up the gap left by the bracelet very well. The taper suits the case shape as well.

I picked mine up from Amazon.ca for under $20 Canadian which is basically pocket change in USD these days. Finally an advantage to living in Canada, as these go for $27 in the US.

Seems to be a rubber strap as it has a slight burnt rubber smell. Def not silicone.

Be warned that it is a long strap - I have an 8" wrist and wear it on the 4th from the smallest hole.

A few pics:










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Count me in as another fan of the SUN GMT Kinetic on a Zulu strap! I've had it on a 24mm Heavy Duty NATO strap from Crown & Buckle (they call it a NATO strap in their product description, even though it's a single pass design) since I got the watch late last year and have been very happy with the combo.

Here's a shot from a recent trip to Japan-it might not have been the smartest thing in the world to wear the watch in a hot spring, but the SUN065 handled the heat with no issues, and the GMT functionality makes it just the ideal travel watch. I know I shouldn't, but I'm so tempted to pick up another one in the SUN023 colorway-I'm thinking the black shroud would make the watch wear smaller, which would be a plus for me given my relatively small wrist.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

edotkim said:


> Count me in as another fan of the SUN GMT Kinetic on a Zulu strap! I've had it on a 24mm Heavy Duty NATO strap from Crown & Buckle (they call it a NATO strap in their product description, even though it's a single pass design) since I got the watch late last year and have been very happy with the combo.
> 
> Here's a shot from a recent trip to Japan-it might not have been the smartest thing in the world to wear the watch in a hot spring, but the SUN065 handled the heat with no issues, and the GMT functionality makes it just the ideal travel watch. I know I shouldn't, but I'm so tempted to pick up another one in the SUN023 colorway-I'm thinking the black shroud would make the watch wear smaller, which would be a plus for me given my relatively small wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12356105


Looks great on the heavy duty nylon strap! Just ordered a 24mm one in black.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Absolutely love the SUN019 on its stock bracelet. But I tried swapping in a 22mm Seiko rubber from a Scallop just to see what it would feel like. Gotta say I'm impressed. Unfortunately I'm still itching for a SBBN031









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> *snip*
> Unfortunately I'm still itching for a SBBN031


I can tell you, the SBBN031 on a MN strap (green or black) is so nice, you'll probably will wear the SUN019 as an afterthought.
Owning both and well, the SUN019 has been on the shelf the last couple of months, with some shaking to keep the battery charged.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

So long rubber. Welcome back stainless steel.


----------



## Barnstormer (Jul 28, 2007)

Any modded SUN series watches out there? I've got a SUN023 inbound that I'm thinking might get some changes. How hard is it to get the shroud mounting screws out? I've seen one disastrous fail with stripped screws and a ruined case, has anyone easily disassembled one?

Thanks!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Barnstormer said:


> Any modded SUN series watches out there? I've got a SUN023 inbound that I'm thinking might get some changes. How hard is it to get the shroud mounting screws out? I've seen one disastrous fail with stripped screws and a ruined case, has anyone easily disassembled one?
> 
> Thanks!


It's very easy, but you have to use decent quality wrenches.

As for modding, I think you're limited to swapping. I recently parted out a sun065, and several people were happy to pay for just one blue or silver part to add on to their non-padi sun diver. Other parts are out there, but can be very pricy. You'd probably do well waiting for a used one, buying it for parts and selling off what you don't want.

Then, there's the crystal. My sun019 looked amazing with a tall double domed sapphire from crystal Times. I don't remember the model, but email them and they'll tell you. I chose a green AR, which was beautiful, but it looked a little dark owing to the deep face. You might consider the blue or purple - my purple sapphire doesn't appear to darken the face of my (shallower) monster at all.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

cave diver said:


> It's very easy, but you have to use decent quality wrenches.


This isn't 100% accurate. Myself and a few others can attest to screws stripping with a high quality allen key. I had a brand new SUN019 with an absolutely seized screw. I tried every extraction method possible. I ended up making a jig at my buddy's machine shop that allowed me to drill & tap the case.

I've owned a few SBBN tunas and a few SUN Kinetic Tunas. Sometimes you just get unlucky. It doesn't help that Seiko uses thread locking compound on relatively soft screws with 1.5mm hex heads.

Tip: Break each screw loose individually and re-torque it. After all three screws on the SUN are broken loose you can extract them one at a time.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

That's probably the least likely candidate diver watch for modding.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

After selling my 023 a year and a half ago I've wanted another...finally arrived.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I've got an 023 in the post. Any reason for the change of model?



.Mad Hatter. said:


> After selling my 023 a year and a half ago I've wanted another...finally arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> I've got an 023 in the post. Any reason for the change of model?


I loved the 023. I sold it when I bought my Tag and just got around to getting another one. I always liked the 019 so I decided on the change. The 023 is an awesome piece...you'll love it!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

All my divers are monochrome, with the exception of the muted orange minute hand on my BN0150. The colour palette of the 023 is what attracted me to it, but looking at your excellent photo of your 019 is making me wonder if I'd be just as happy with an 019. Not to worry, first challenge is to see how I get on with the size of the watch. After explaining to my wife (and myself!) why I need another diver.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> All my divers are monochrome, with the exception of the muted orange minute hand on my BN0150. The colour palette of the 023 is what attracted me to it, but looking at your excellent photo of your 019 is making me wonder if I'd be just as happy with an 019. Not to worry, first challenge is to see how I get on with the size of the watch. After explaining to my wife (and myself!) why I need another diver.


They are both beautiful pieces. I like the color scheme of the 023, if you want to inject some color to your collection it's a nice way to do so .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's another to entice









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I see you've got your 019 on a NATO. How is the NATO with the weight/size of this behemoth? My 023 is coming on stock rubber, but I've got a Zulu and a rubber Borealis to try it on too. How did you get on with the stock rubber if you tried it?

This will be my first Kinetic and I've read mixed reviews. Hopefully it will be a positive experience.

Another beautiful pic - now stop it or there may be trouble ahead for my wallet!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

the stock rubber is a little long for my just shy of 7" wrist. The NATO isn't too bad...ive for a borealis en route though. I can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I've got Borealis on most of my other Divers; they're great straps, the most comfortable I've found. I've had to replace the stock keepers on my 22mm black Borealis, too loose, but not on my 22mm orange. Fantastic straps, especially for the price - I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## roninja (May 10, 2013)

Where did you get the strap and did you have problems with the fat tuna spring bars. I just ordered a PVD one from Ebay for my SUN045. The seller told me that the tuna spring bars will fit with no trouble whatsoever. I hope to get it next week.



Maddog1970 said:


> Arrived today....sized and installed......initial impressions are good......quality of the PVD bracelet is good, matte with shinier inner pieces, really adds a inky blackness to the overall feel of the watch......clasp is a little sticky, so may have to lube that with some silicone.......honeymoon is now reset, will likely wear for the balance of the week to "break it in"!
> View attachment 7760274
> View attachment 7760282
> View attachment 7760298
> ...


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

I've got PADI version on order that I'm planning to put a borealis rubber strap on. Can I ask where people sourced they're 24mm spring bars from? 

I know Seiko spring bars are usually too fat for other straps but my usual source only does 20 and 22mm spring bars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

andygog said:


> Can I ask where people sourced they're 24mm spring bars from?


I bought 5 24mm x 2.5mmx1.0mm from this guy but they were slightly smaller diameter than stock at the ends (my digital callipers say stock ones are 1.39mm), these ones might be a better fit at 24mm x 2.5mm x 1.2mm, although they're a pack of ten.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Loneman said:


> I bought 5 24mm x 2.5mmx1.0mm from this guy but they were slightly smaller diameter than stock at the ends (my digital callipers say stock ones are 1.39mm), these ones might be a better fit at 24mm x 2.5mm x 1.2mm, although they're a pack of ten.


Thanks. Will they fit the borealis straps though? I think I need bars with fat ends but a normal (2mm?) dia.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

I second the twente(o) ones... Pretty sure these came about because of my constant begging him. ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought this NATO for my 1st 019 a few years back. I never had an opportunity to wear it as it got lost. It popped up in a random box in my office the other day.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

After a long time and a lot of searching I eventually discovered a source for the correct spring bars for the SUN kinetic GMT diver series.















AUTHENTIC Original Fat Diver SEIKO C240LS 5 pcs Spring Bars 24 mm ø 2.40 STEEL | eBay


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

I just ordered SUN023. It was hard to decide between SUN023 and SUN045 :/. Paid 293euros (new).

It seems that original black strap might be too long for me. I have 7inch wrist size. So now I am thinking what kind of a strap/bracelet to use with it.

Does anyone tried SUN023 with super engineer bracelet and if so could you show it to me?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/24mm-Watch...hash=item2cc371d43d:m:mbNRVQ3SZI72-r3kKJ-29mg
<- This is one option I am thinking.

Another option would be shorter rubber strap.

Or is original strap too long for a 7inch wrist?

Ty!


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

While not a SUN023, here's my 019 on a Miltat/Strapcode SEII bracelet:










I did have the eBay version of that strap but it was inferior to the Strapcode, not by much, especially at the price difference, but enough to convince me of which to keep, plus it wouldn't take the Seiko fat spring bars. I'm also not sure how well the black PVD coating (or whatever it is on the eBay one) would hold up v's the Strapcode's, but if you do get one I'd be very interested in how it does.

If Seiko had of made an all black & white SUN0xx I would have bought that, too, but they didn't so I went for an SRPA81J.

HTH.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I know this has been asked before in this thread, but I could not find an answer.
Did anyone have a chance to measure the size of the bezel insert? Is it the same as the 007 or Tunas? (31.5/38mm)?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

frenco said:


> I know this has been asked before in this thread, but I could not find an answer.
> Did anyone have a chance to measure the size of the bezel insert? Is it the same as the 007 or Tunas? (31.5/38mm)?
> Thank you in advance.


SBBN031 - bezel insert: outer Ø38.1mm inner Ø31.5mm (steel/coated steel)
SUN019 - bezel insert: outer Ø38.6mm inner Ø32.4mm (painted aluminum)

So, not the same.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you

Inviato dal mio NX505J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Do you guys have any recommendations on where to get a SUN019 in the US? I've had some bad luck online in the recent past and I'm now a bit hesitant with eBay, Joma, etc.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Back in Black

















Orange Crush


----------



## ShanRob (Feb 22, 2018)

cave diver said:


> The blue is pretty. I personally can't stand anything PADI, but I will give them this on this model - clever use of red. the red is a nice aesthetic touch for daily wear, but when actually diving it will turn grey/black and effectively de-clutter the dial by more or less disappearing the GMT hand. Smart. (for desk-divers, here's what happens to red underwater, and why pepsi-style divers bezels are dumb:


best thing i've read today. ps: just ordered a used sun023. looking forward to beating on it.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

NATO and OE silicone rubber be d#&*!d. I always come back to stainless steel.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

SunnyDaze said:


> NATO and OE silicone rubber be d#&*!d. I always come back to stainless steel.
> 
> View attachment 13200519


Ugh... what an awesome shot. I so want one, but keep telling myself the money could be better spent. But it's such a looker!


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

It's the only diver I actually enjoy swimming with (not into diving!). Been looking for strap options and found a Hirsch Robby strap that seems perfect for this (strap pic taken from the net).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

Horgh said:


> Ugh... what an awesome shot. I so want one, but keep telling myself the money could be better spent. But it's such a looker!


Thanks. It really is. I'm one of the few who kept the SUN over the SBBN. I've got massive wrists so it fits me very well.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

Duplicate post. Mods please delete!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I've also looked at these straps. Let us know how you get on with it, and photos too please of course.


nish99 said:


> It's the only diver I actually enjoy swimming with (not into diving!). Been looking for strap options and found a Hirsch Robby strap that seems perfect for this (strap pic taken from the net).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> I've also looked at those straps. Let us know how you get on with it, and photos too please of course.


Definitely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

It's a unique looking watch in my opinion, and very versatile. Love mine and its use of colour, and it's bombproof to boot.











Horgh said:


> Ugh... what an awesome shot. I so want one, but keep telling myself the money could be better spent. But it's such a looker!


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13119235


Now that looks like a watch that's earning it's living, very nice indeed!



SunnyDaze said:


> NATO and OE silicone rubber be d#&*!d. I always come back to stainless steel.


That's what I thought until I put mine on Strapcode Super Engineer II, it lives on that now. Can't beat the full 24mm width the whole length of the bracelet with big wrists. b-)



arsenaler said:


> Can anyone advise me on how to get them posted? Also, let me know if you're interested in the watches.





> *To initiate a sales post in the Sales Corner as a private seller you must first be registered longer than 90 days and have a minimum of 100 posts in our discussion forums.*


Just 97 more posts left now then, eh?


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

SunnyDaze said:


> Thanks. It really is. I'm one of the few who kept the SUN over the SBBN. I've got massive wrists so it fits me very well.


I have girly wrists (6.5"), but I still am considering getting one. I like big watches.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Horgh said:


> I have girly wrists (6.5"), but I still am considering getting one. I like big watches.


I used to have a PADI version on the same size wrist. It was big but didn't overhang


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh man I made a mistake sold my SUN023 about 4 months ago. For about 3 years I only owned 2 watches and this was one of them. When I started buying watches again this year it wasn't getting worn and I decided to move it along.

I regret no more! This just landed which I picked up at a very fair price.



These are such great pieces with sapphire crystal, kinetic movement, and a true gmt with jumping hour hand they sure offer a lot of bang for the buck. My favorite tuna variant!


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

Biginboca said:


> These are such great pieces with sapphire crystal, kinetic movement, and a true gmt with jumping hour hand they sure offer a lot of bang for the buck. My favorite tuna variant!


Totally agree. I've had my 019 for about a year and I honestly love it more every day. Such an interesting looking beast, it oozes Seiko diver chops without a hint of 'wannabe sub'. Hate the bracelet - far too curvy and tapered for such a beast IMHO - but love it on everything else. I have a ton of 24mm natos in nylon, leather and rubber, but it spends a LOT of time on a custom tropic style Yellowdog rubber zulu that fits me perfectly. It is surprisingly versatile - tough enough to survive a beating at work but then it also kicks ass as a rugged casual number at the bar afterwards too.

I'm sorely tempted to pick up a 'spare', I like it that much.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Biginboca said:


> Oh man I made a mistake sold my SUN023 about 4 months ago. For about 3 years I only owned 2 watches and this was one of them. When I started buying watches again this year it wasn't getting worn and I decided to move it along.
> 
> I regret no more! This just landed which I picked up at a very fair price.
> 
> These are such great pieces with sapphire crystal, kinetic movement, and a true gmt with jumping hour hand they sure offer a lot of bang for the buck. My favorite tuna variant!


Welcome back!

























Cool, bombproof, great presence, accurate, good-looking... The watch ain't half bad either!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Vinegar said:


> Totally agree. I've had my 019 for about a year and I honestly love it more every day. Such an interesting looking beast, it oozes Seiko diver chops without a hint of 'wannabe sub'. Hate the bracelet - far too curvy and tapered for such a beast IMHO - but love it on everything else. I have a ton of 24mm natos in nylon, leather and rubber, but it spends a LOT of time on a custom tropic style Yellowdog rubber zulu that fits me perfectly. It is surprisingly versatile - tough enough to survive a beating at work but then it also kicks ass as a rugged casual number at the bar afterwards too.
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to pick up a 'spare', I like it that much.


Would love to see some pics with that strap.

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

jhanna1701 said:


> Would love to see some pics with that strap.



















It's a single pass zulu, sized to fit with no 'tail' - I got Alex to put in 5 holes for the buckle but I land in the middle one every time. I've worn this thing working construction, fighting fires, swimming and with smart casual evening attire and it just works.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Barnstormer (Jul 28, 2007)

I media blasted the black ion coating from the shroud on my SUN023. I never liked how monochrome the SUN019 was, and prefer the color of the hands and the bezel here.

Also, I am disastrously bad at photographing watches.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Barnstormer said:


> I media blasted the black ion coating from the shroud on my SUN023. I never liked how monochrome the SUN019 was, and prefer the color of the hands and the bezel here.
> 
> Also, I am disastrously bad at photographing watches.


Very interesting, I like what you've done there.


----------



## Barnstormer (Jul 28, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Very interesting, I like what you've done there.


Thanks. The khaki strap looked fine with the black, but not so much with the all stainless. I think a black or black/orange MN style is next.


----------



## AdamRay41 (Aug 25, 2019)

Not a lot of action on this sub lately and figured id throw in my Padi SUN065 photo with the 019 bracelet. For anyone that's interested River Edge Jeweler currently has the Padi Kinetic as well as the Sun045 50th anniversary edition. I don't think these watches get enough love. I find it wear mine more than any other Seiko in my collection. For those that have had theirs for 4 plus years have you seen any issues with the capacitor or anything.


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

AdamRay41 said:


> For those that have had theirs for 4 plus years have you seen any issues with the capacitor or anything.


They don't have a capacitor, my understanding is that Seiko swapped to a lithium battery years ago, so we should be good for 10 years or so.

My SUN019 gets a heap of wrist time too, and takes a real hammering as my work / beater. I lost it for about 3 weeks, and when I finally found it and hit the power button it was still showing a full charge. It's also the most accurate watch I have, consistently gaining 0.1s/day. I love it. The 065 has tempted me many times - I'm a sucker for a pretty blue dial - but I've been able to resist so far...


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

Double


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mine. Bombproof.


----------



## AdamRay41 (Aug 25, 2019)

For what its worth, belk frequently lists the SUN065 for 299. That's when I snagged mine up. Absolutely love the blue dial as its not a crazy bright blue color. I snagged the SS band for it for about 120 from ebay. I frequently swap out with the Seiko rubber band. Right now that's what it has on. I had been looking forever for either the Sun045 or 023 and River Edge Jewelers worked with me on the price and I will be getting it tomorrow. If you can find and Snag the Padi for 299 you have to get it!


----------



## AdamRay41 (Aug 25, 2019)

the SUN045 is now added to collection and I couldn't be happier. I'm surprised that it actually wears smaller than the SUN065, I guess being black. Needless to say I think this is helping me hold off on my official Tuna purchase for some time. River Edge Jewelers did a great job working with me and providng a very competitive price. The package arrived with 4 layers of Fed Ex packaging and the correct 50th anniversary box. I will def be ordering from them in the future. Now my 065 has a buddy!


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

So at some point during the hustle and bustle of Christmas day last year, my much loved SUN019 vanished without trace. I forlornly searched high and low for it for a while, before concluding that it may have been bundled up with some rubbish - maybe a pile of discarded present wrapping - and thrown away. It was in my top tier of favourites, so I missed it.

About a week ago, I went to change the bedclothes with a new fitted sheet - that in retrospect had obviously not been out of the drawer for a while - and when I got it out and put it down there was an odd clunk, of a sort that linen does not habitually make. Inspecting, inside the elasticated folds what should I find but my kinetic tuna. How it ended up in there last Christmas I do not know, but I'm not going to question. Happy day!










The 11 months stationary have not been kind to the battery. It wasn't great before, it used to rapidly drop off full charge if not frequently worn - I bought it grey market and suspect it had been sitting for a while before getting to me - but the charge level now will not go above '5 seconds' on the meter. However, it is ticking.

So I'm not sure what to do. I obviously don't want the battery to leak, but even if I get it serviced I'll struggle to keep it in rotation frequently enough to maintain a full charge. So I'm thinking I might treat it as a kind of pseudo-automatic - wear it when the mood takes me, and so long as that is reasonably frequent then not worry if it stops between. If it gets so that the battery won't hold enough charge to tick away even when worn, then I'll look at getting it serviced.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

huwp said:


> So at some point during the hustle and bustle of Christmas day last year, my much loved SUN019 vanished without trace. I forlornly searched high and low for it for a while, before concluding that it may have been bundled up with some rubbish - maybe a pile of discarded wrapping paper - and thrown away. It was in my top tier of favourites, so I missed it.
> 
> About a week ago, I went to put a new fitted sheet - that in retrospect had obviously not been out of the drawer for a while - on the bed, and when I got it out and put it down there was an odd clunk, of a sort that linen does not habitually make. Inspecting, inside the elasticated folds what should I find but my kinetic tuna. Happy day!
> 
> ...


I think you talked yourself right into a reasonable solution!

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

If the battery is too far gone it will act more as a resistor than a power source and just not work at all. Too much resistance. No reason you can't get a watch wrench and open it up to see how easy it is to get the battery out. Maybe a replacement is easy to source and BAM! New watch!


----------

